# Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel



## Carsten1977

Moinsen.....

Da ich seit letztem Jahr Oktober das ein oder andere Mal von der Mole (Helgolandkai), bzw. seit Ostern diverse Male vom Strand aus geangelt habe und immer wieder jede Menge Angler getroffen habe, eröffne ich hier ein Trööt der den Bereich Nordsse / Wilhelmshaven abdeckt....#h

Mal sehen, ob sich der ein oder andere Angler findet, der diesen Thread mit leben füllen wird......außer mir 

####

Wie gesagt, ist seit Ostern an den Stränden die ein oder andere Platte fangbar. Die Größen sind zwar noch nicht der Hit, ABER mit jedem Angeltag werden die Fische (die auch gehakt werden können) größer. 
Letztes Wochenende konnten wir (Südhesse, ich und ein Nicht-Member) 8 Platten verhaften - 4 hatten eine ordentliche Größe von ca. 30 cm der Rest war deutlich zu klein. Außerdem ging eine Baby-Aalmutter an den Haken....

Nächstes WE startet ein neuer Versuch, mal schauen was geht....Bericht folgt

####

Dann mal los......ich /wir freuen uns auf eure Berichte, Bilder, Erfahrungen...


Carsten


----------



## Molenchecker

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hi Carsten,
gute Idee mit dem Tread. Ich werde meinem Nickname zwar schon seit längerem nicht mehr gerecht, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.... Hast Du 'ne Ahnung wie nah der Hering schon ist?


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Also am Banter See wird schon fleißig die Stippe geschwungen......die Bisse kommen aber wohl nur sporadisch....sagten die Angler, die am WE vor Ort waren.

Im Hafen selbst war ich am Samstag für ein Stündchen - Fehlanzeige. Auch keine Schuppen auf der Pier, wiet und breit kein Heringsjäger....

Ich warte quasi stündlich auf die ersten Fangmeldungen....mal schauen, wie viele Stunden es denn letzten Endes werden


Carsten


----------



## Molenchecker

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin,
ich habe gestern einen Heringsjäger am Bontekai interviewed, aber es ist weit und breit noch kein Hering zu sehen. Wahrscheinlich ist der Hering so schlau, daß er auf die nächste Schlechtwetterperiode wartet, um die wettersensitiven Angler zu meiden.


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



Na ja, wenn der Hering nicht kommt, geht´s eben an die Küste.....

Morgen ist es wieder so weit....das neue Tackle kam heute per Post.....und morgen wird´s (hoffentlich) eingeweiht


Bericht folgt


Carsten


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Schön Euch auch hier zu Treffen.
@ Carsten
Als Ansitzangler auf Raubfisch, jetzt mit fetten Geschirr an der Küste und schon die ersten Platten verhaftet

Petry

Heringe im Hafen sind, so die alten Hasen, die letzten Jahre weniger geworden. Besonders Bontekai nach dem Neubau.
Jetzt wird dort schon ordentlich Kraut und anderer Bewuchs drauf sein, sodass der Hering seinen Laich dort event wieder abdrückt.
Fängig waren die letzten Jahre die frühen Morgen- bzw die Abendstunden.

Sonntag werde ich auch mal den Platten nachstellen.
Hochwasser wird am frühen Nachmittag, oder für Spätaufsteher am Mittag sein.
Es Treffen sich die Jugendwarte, deren Vertreter und Helfer des LFV zum Gemeinschftsfischen und Klönen.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

So zurück,,,,

erster Versuch auf Platte bei Nacht....

...und die Geschichte war durchaus erfolgreich.

3 ordentliche Platten und ein 42er Dorsch:vik:

Das schöne bei der Geschichte war, dass die Bisse recht hart kamen, nicht so ein "gezupfe" wie bei Tageslicht...

Gute Nacht

Carsten


----------



## HechtThiemo

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Petri zu den Fängen.
Ich selbst habe noch an der Nordsee noch keine Versuche auf Platte gestartet, will es jetzt aber auch endlich einmal versuchen.
Meine Frage ist nun: Wann ist es am sinnvollsten loszuziehen? Eher vor HW oder nach HW?

Gruß Thiemo


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Konnte heute bei besten Angelwetter 2 Platte und drei Krebse verhaften.
Die Warte haben auch fleissig gebuddelt und gefischt.
So einige Platten sind dabei rausgekommen. Genaue Zahlen hab ich leider nicht.

@ Carsten
Petry zu den Fischen


----------



## Michael1969

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

was nehmt ihr für Köder????
Fahre im September nach Büsum für 10 Tage, will auf Platte und Aal gehen!!!!!
Mal was neues ausprobieren will, wie Wattwürmer und Fischfetzen.
Jeder Beifang mir lieb ist!!!!!!!!!

Gruss da lass und Petri Heil
Micha


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Unangefochtener TOP-Köder ist der Wattwurm !!!!

Fetzenköder bringen nur vereinzelt Fische, die Masse macht der Wattwurm.....


----------



## wave1968

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moinsen,

passt zwar vom Ort nicht ganz in den Tread, aber ich war gestern zum ersten mal gegenüberliegend von WHV in Eckwarderhörne an der Mole auf Platte aus.
Auflaufendes Wasser 12:00-17:00 Uhr
Ausbeute war leider nicht sehr berauschend...3 untermaßige Platte. 

Naja....beim nächsten Mal wird's besser!

Wie isses eigentlich nun zwischen Geniusstrand und Hooksiel, kann man dort trotz Bauarbeiten am JADE-WESER-PORT noch erfolgreich sein?

Beste Grüße und Petri Heil

Jürgen


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Die Baustelle ist natürlich gesperrt. aber am restlichen Abschnitt lassen sich noch Plattfische fangen....man muss nur schneller sein als die Strandkrbben:q:q:q

Carsten


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

http://www.jadeweserport.de/cms/index.php?idcat=51
Das war mal die Geniusbank

Für Carsten:
http://www.hooksiel.de/webcamschleuse/archiv.php?picture=aktuell.jpg


----------



## Malzis

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Seit wann ist Uwe Wolf(Samen Römer) den nicht mehr in der Gökerstr.??
gibts den überhaupt noch??


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Also am Donnerstag war er noch in der Gökerstr.#c

...ist aber gegnüber vom "alten" Laden - Umzug war vor 3-4 Jahren


Carsten


----------



## m3ister

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

So ist es.. Ecke Lilienburgstraße gegenüber von Schlüssel Radtke


Bislang noch keine neuen Fangmeldungen?


----------



## vooer

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal fragen ob die heringe wohl schon da sind??? 

Mfg

Vooer


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Herzlich willkommen erst mal im Board!!!!

So, nu zur Frage.... Meines Wissens sind die kleinen Silberlinge noch nicht angekommen. Zumindest nicht im Hafen.

Im Banter See werden aber schon die ersten Heringe gefangen. Ich konnte am WE auch knappe 20 Stück verhaften.....Ist aber erst die Vorhut, ich denke, dass in 2 - 3 Wochen dann die Post abgeht....

Carsten


----------



## vooer

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Das is aber verdammt spät wenn das noch 2 - 3 Wochen dauern soll oder? Sind die nich sonst schon eher da?

Vooer


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Die ganze Geschichte hängt dummerweise von mehreren Faktoren ab. 

Wenn der "Schleusen-Heinz" nicht schleust, dann kommen auch keine Heringe in den Hafen......

Den Aussagen der "Einheimischen" sind die Heringsfänge der letzten Jahre immer weniger geworden - soll etwas mit dem Neubau der Promenade zu tun gehabt haben (seitdem ist es schlechter geworden)

Wenn ich recht informiert bin, dann war Wilhelmshaven letztes Jahr auch ca. 5-6 Wochen nach den Ostseehäfen dran - das würde also noch passen

Ich bleibe optimistisch, auch aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es im Banter See auch gerade erst langsam losgeht - und der kam die letzten Jahre auch vor dem Hafen


Hier ist die Adresse einer Webcam mit Blick auf den Bontekai:
http://80.152.212.147/view/view.shtml
Wenn die Heringe da sind, geht das normalerweise recht Schnell die Runde und auf der Pier sind einige Angler zu sehen.

Alternativ kann man auch vorbeifahren.....sind Schuppen auf der Pier, dann wurde schon gefangen......

Carsten


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moinsen....hier der Bericht vom WE.....

Nachdem der Wetterbericht für SA nicht all zu gut aussah, habe ich mich auf Plattfischjagd begeben - weniger Gerödel, kurze Wege --> wenn Nass, dann nicht ganz so dolle.....

Aber vorweg, das Wetter hat gehalten......

Gegen 11:00 bin ich dann an meinem Plätzchen angekommen - Gerödel abgelegt und erst mal mit der Forke ins Watt. Ein fleißiger Buddler war schon da...Nach einer guten Stund hatte ich so um die 50 Würmer.....einige waren verletzt, schei* drauf, wird schon gehen....

Gerödel ausgepackt, montiert und dann ab ans Wasser. Nach altem Schema bin ich dann mit der Fluit wieder rückwärts Richtung Ufer gewandert. Bis ich dann am Ufer war, konnte ich keinen Biss verbuchen.
Ach so, an einer Rute hatte ich zu Versuchszwecken Kreishaken montiert - wollte mal sehen, ob die wirklich so gut sind wie ihr Ruf.
Bis 16:00 tat sich nichts, gar nichts.....alle 15 - 20 Minuten Köder kontrolliert, ab und an neue Würmer aufgezogen, das übliche......selbst die Strandkrabben hielten sich heute zurück.
Gegen 16:00 dann der erste Biss - und eine mittelgroße Kliesche fand ihren Weg ans Ufer. als das Wetter dann gegen 17:00 schlechter wurde und die Würmer bis auf ein paar gamelige aufgebrauft waren, fing ich langsam an einzupacken.
Und dann ging´s los...Ich wollte gerade die letzte Rute demontieren, da hatte ich einen fetten Biss....leider konnte ich ihn nicht verwandeln. Neuer Wurm - der letzte der noch Leben in sich hatte. So weit raus, wie möglich - keine 2 Minuten später wieder ein Biss.....und wieder nict gehakt. Also Kreishaken ab, Butthaken ran........Gammelwurm auf den Haken - nach 2-3 Minuten wieder Alarm in der Rutenspitze .... wieder nicht gehakt. Das ganze Spiel wiederholte sich bis ca. 18:30 dann war´s schlagartig vorbei. Leider konnte ich keinen weiteren Plattfisch haken. Und die Würmer waren nun wirklich alle........Die letzte Montage bestand nur noch aus Wurmfetzten, die ich mir aus dem Eimer zusammengesucht hatte.

Ob die Kreishaken was bringen bleibt offen, da auch die Butthaken keinen Fisch mehr brachten...vielleicht wäre mehr drinne gewesen, wenn noch ordentliche Würmer da gewesen wären.....hätte, wenn und aber......der Nächte Ansitz wird´s zeigen

So long
Carsten


----------



## vooer

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

ja das is ärgerlich wenn de so viele bisse hattest aber nich das meiste bei rum kommt. has machen denn die heringe ? hat sich da was getan oder immer noch tote hose ?

MfG vooer


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ich tippe mal auf Stinte
Die fetzen dir den Köder vom Haken ohne selber auf die Butthaken zu hängen.

Das mit den Kreishaken ist so ein Thema für sich.
Einige schwören auf die Dinger, andere fangen besser ohner.

An der Ostsee bin ich immer mit den klassischen Paternoster klargekommen, und
auch hier ham die gefunzt.


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Kurzer Nachklapp vom letzten WE.....

wir konnten von der Mole in WHV unseren ersten Aal verbuchen....knappe 70 cm 750 gr. Einen kleinen Butt gabs noch als Zugabe.
Ist zwar nicht dolle, aber die Bedingungen waren auch reichlich besch*****. Extrem viel Wind und jede Mege Kraut, das sich immer schön um die Schur gelegt hat......


CU
Carsten


----------



## südhesse

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

so hatte am wochenende besuch von alten freunden die aus meiner alten heimat zu besuch kamen...
naja wie soll es auch anderst sein sind an die küste bei hooksiel gefahren und wollten den platten ein wenig auf den zahn fühlen
angekommen sind wir so gegen halb eins um watties zu buddeln 
das wetter schien richtig gut zu werden kaum wind blauer himmel und sonne pur 
naja nach ne std hatten wir dann so ca 150 würmer zusammen und fingen an die ruten richtung auflaufendes wasses zu werfen 
es dauerte auch nicht wirklich lang bis ich die ersten bisse bekommen hatte nur leider konnte ich keinen davon umwandeln 
mein kolege hatte in den nächten 3 std nicht mal einen anfasser (war schon richtig deprimiert) aber ich konne bis auf eine kleine flunder auch nichts landen
als das wasser dann lagsam das ufer erreicht nahm auch langsam der wind dann zu und die bisse bei mir ab 
dafür war jetzt die std meines kolegen gekommen er konnte in den nächsten 2 std noch 3 schöne platten einkassieren und ich blieb schneider^^
aber allem im allem war das wieder nen schöner tag am wasser 
end resultat war 
3 massige platten
und 2 freunde di aussahen wie krebse weil sie die sonnen creme vergessen hatten


----------



## fabianfisch

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

bin vor kurzem nach whv gezogen und wollt mal fragen wo man am strand oder im hafen gut angeln kann und wo es sich auch lohnt 

mfg fabian


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moinsen....

Wilhelmshaven lohnt sich angeltechnich auf jeden Fall!

Zuerst die Frage ob du die Sportfischerprüfung hast? Wenn ja, dann kannst du entweder mit Gastkarte, oder du wirst Mitglied, die Gewässer des SFV Wilhelmshaven beangeln - da gehört auch der innere Teil des Hafens.

In den Vereinsgewässern geht so ziemlich alles - Recht guter Raubfischbestand, viele Aale und auch ettliche Karpfen....ist aber nicht mein Fall (die Karpfen, der Rest schon ;-))

Wenn du die Prüfung nicht hast oder begeisterter Meeresangler bist, dann geht an der Küste zur Zeit Plattfisch und Aal. Du musst beim Angeln nur auf die Gezeiten achten - auflaufendes Wasser ist am besten. TOP-Köder ist der Wattwurm - kann man auch überall buddeln (bei Ebbe)
Im Winter, wenn´s richtig kalt ist, kommen dann die Wittlinge und Dorsche in Wurfweite - dann sind aber auch die gut zugänglichen Angelstellen überlaufen .....

Ach so... wir haben schon einen recht umfangreichen Thread unter Regionales --> PLZ 1 / 2 --> Angler aus FRI /WHV....da findest du auch viel hilfreiches.....


Bei Fragen: frag einfach


Carsten


----------



## fabianfisch

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

prüfung hab ich war heut auch schon am hannoverkei und habs mit granad (kraben) versucht hab auch einen zwergwitling und 4 stinte überlisten können aber is ja nicht der rede wert hätte schon gern mal was für die küche. verrätst du mir wo du deine wattwürmer gräbst?

mfg fabian


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Am besten fährst du Richtung Hooksiel.....an den Verladebrücken kannst du parken und buddeln......oder in Hooksiel am Strand

By the way ... für das Hannoverkai brauchst du auch ´ne Gastkarte !!!!
Frei sind nur die Molen, die direkt am Fahrwasser, also der Küste, sind....

Carsten


----------



## Hansmann1984

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

HI!!
Darf man zum Hannoverkai so hinfahren!
da ist ja davor der kleine Wendehammer mit nem TOR. darf man da so drauf auf das Gelände und da so angeln!
MFG


----------



## orca82

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

hallo,
muss man in hooksiel am strand geld bezahlen, um wattwürmer zu graben ? 
gruß carsten


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Der HannoverKai ist fast immer frei zugänglich.
Sollten mal Schiffe anderer nation dort liegen, wird für Sportfischer ein Auge zugedrückt.
Achtet nur darauf, eure Autos nicht direkt ans Wasser zustellen. Etwas rückwärtig sind genug Parkmöglichkeiten.

In Hooksiel braucht man zum Buddeln keine Strandkarte kaufen, auch wenn einige Kontroller von der Gemeinde Wangerland auf die Kurtaxe pochen.
Mit Forke und Eimer sieht man ja nicht wie ein Badegast aus, zumal das Wasser eh nicht da ist.


----------



## fabianfisch

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

ja stimmt ne gastkarte hatte ich mir bei samen römer gekauft. aber an den 2 brücken komm ich doch nicht ans wasser war heut da mal gucken alles eigezäunt! 

mfg fabian


----------



## südhesse

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

doch ans wasser kommt man ganz gut an der verladebrücke ist linker hand ein türchen das offen ist ^^


----------



## südhesse

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

so wieder mal nen kurzer bericht vom wochenende
also sonntag gings so gegen elf wieder raus zur verladebrücke des ölhafens zwischen whv und hooksiel
nachdem wir dann endlich unsere watties zusammen hatten (fabianfisch und meiner einer) sollte es dann auch schon langsam den platten entgegen gehen ...
bei auflaufendem wasser wurden die ruten dann ausgelegt und das warten begann... wir hatten zwar einige bisse aber bis ca 1 std von hochwasser kam keiner der flachen gesellen an land...
dann hatte ich wieder nen schönen biss an der brandungsrute und ich dachte schon an ne gute platte aber naja was soll ich sagen handteller grösse^^ naja sie durfte wieder weiter paddeln... fabian find dann noch 2 platten wovon eine wirklich gute scholle dabei war aber alles im allem ist wenig dabei rum gekommen auser das wir zusammen fast 200 würmer verbraten hatten wegen der zahlreichen krebse die sich unsere köder schmecken liesen


----------



## fabianfisch

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

sehr gut beschrieben unser sonntag 
im großen und ganzen war es ganz gut nur der regen hat zu anfang ein bischen genervt nächstes mal werden wir es am eon kraftwerk im kühlwasser versuchen ich freue mich schon, mal sehn was uns dann da werwartet 

mfg fabian


----------



## südhesse

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

so hier wieder nen neuer bericht von gestern
war mit carsten 1977 wieder in unterwegs um den bewohneren des meeres nachzustellen
wir traffen uns gegen 16.00 worauf es mal wieder zum watties buddeln ging
nach ner guten weile hatten wir dann endlich genügend um ans angeln gehen zu können
wir wollten eigentlich erst am kraftwerk unsere ruten auslegen 
vor ort begutachteten wir dann die stelle und entschieden uns das uns unsere bleie und montagen zu schade sind um sie in der langen steinschüttung die mit muscheln bewachsen war zun verliehren
somit führen wir dann zu nem anderen platz wo alte bachbetten im watt verliefen nach langem hin und her entschieden wir dann auch dort unsere ruten nicht auszuwerfen da wir beide der sache nicht richtig trauten sah zwar vielversprechend aus naja sind dann zum schluss aufs helgoland kai gefahren um dort zu angeln 
dort angekommen saßen schon 2 angler die die ersten plätze belagert hatten
also gingen wir einige meter zurück und legten dort unsere ruten aus 
lange zeit tat sich mal gar nichts an den ruten bis ich gegen zehn ca nen biss bekam
nach einem anhiebt saß er auch beim drillen dachte ich die ganze zeit an nen aal vom kämpfen her aber es kam meine erste seezunge von 30cm zum vorschein
nach ne weitern dreiviertel std wieder nen guter biss und nach kurzem drill ne flunder von ca 30 cm
rute neu beködert und gleich wieder raus und promt wieder nen biss anschlag und richtig heftige gegenwehr ich war ganz erstaunt was sich da meinen köder geschnappt hatte dachte an nen dicken dorsch oder sowas aber zu meinem erstaunen kam wieder ne seezunge vom 36 cm zu tage 
ich war ganz erstaunt was die platten eine kraft entwicken können
also alles in allem wenig bisse (insgesamt 4) aber dafür 3 gute fische


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

recht hat er !!!

danach ging´s noch zum Dönermann, wo wir uns ordentlich die Fresse verbrannt haben......wer scharf bestellt, der kriegt eben auch scharf:q:q:q


Carsten


----------



## fabianfisch

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

hatte ich steffen ja schon verraten das die steine extrem sind aber euer ausflug an den helgoland-kai hat sich dann ja doch noch gelohnt wenn ich mit meinem umzug nach heppens fertig bin und wieder ruhe eingekehrt ist dann werd ich auch wieder mit kommen macht ja auch mehr spaß zu zweit oder dritt watti´s zu graben und sie dann am haken wieder ins wasser zu befördern 

mfg fabian:m


----------



## südhesse

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

oh ja den dönermann wollte ich gar net erwähnen^^ der kolege hat am nächsten tag noch mit mit geredet^^
@fabian
dann seh mal zu das du dein laminat schnell verlegst und deine bessere hälfte wieder besämftigst^^ dann klappt auch mir den fischen :-D


----------



## fabianfisch

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

ich werd mein bestes geben sie hat sich schon wieder beruhigt war mit ihr bei ikea das hilft immer:q#6


----------



## peterle09

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hallo Leute. (oder besser Moin Moin)?


  Bin vom 10-ten bis 19-te in der nähe von Hooksiel.
  Würde gerne mal die Ruten mal ins salziges werfen.
  Hat mal einer Lust mit zu kommen? Mir mal was beibringen?  #c


  Wie ist es eigentlich mit dem fischen in den Flüssen? (Tief) Was beißt den da und wo rauf?
  Gruße aus dem Sauerland.
:vik:


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin...

im Moment beißt eigentlich alles....Aal, Barsch, Karpfen, Zander....

Küste geht auch, aber es sind sehr viele Krabben unterwegs, so dass die Angelei mehr zum Krabbenfüttern verkommt.....


Carsten


----------



## peterle09

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Cool.
Danke Carsten.#6

Kannst Du mir auch eine gute Ecke empfehlen? |uhoh:


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Schau doch mal unter dem WHV-FRI-Tröööt im PLZ-Bereich 1 / 2 vorbei.........

dort findest du bestimmt ein paar Antworten......

Zu Hooksiel und Umgebung kann ich nicht all zu viel erzählen, da diese Gewässer zum Jeveraner Verein gehören und ich Mitglied in Wilhelmshaven bin......

Carsten


----------



## peterle09

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Danke.
Mache ich.


----------



## ALexander Remmers

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin!
Ich habe gerade diesen Beitrag zum Thema Hooksiel und Brandungsangeln gelesen.
Und jetzt meine Frage weiß einer wo man Wattwürmer im Angelladen kaufen kann in WH?
Oder wo anders in der Gegend von Hooksiel?
Danke


----------



## kettenheinz

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Moin,

mein erster Beitrag hier #h Ich wohne jetzt seit 5 Jahren in Hamburg (vorher Wilhelmshaven) und wollte nächste Woche meine Eltern in Wilhelmshaven besuchen fahren.

Nun wollte ich auch mit meiner Tochter und meiner Frau bevor wir Angeln ins Watt gehen und Wattwürmer graben. 

Jetzt wäre meine erste Frage: 

Wo kann man am besten Wattwürmer graben ? Am Geniusstrand bauen sie ja jetzt den JaWePo #t

Gibt es in WHV noch das Angelgeschäft "Samen Römer" ? Sowie ich in diesem Thread gelesen habe, gibt es den Laden noch, nur auf der anderen Straßenseite.

Könnt ihr mir einen momentan eine Angelstelle empfehlen ? Früher habe ich am Helgolandkai (Südstrand) eigentlich immer ganz gut gefangen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. #6

Gruß Kettenheinz


----------



## yallamann

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Auch hier der Hinweis auf den Trööt Angler aus dem Kreis WHV + FRI
Da wurden Deine Fragen bereits alle beantwortet.


----------



## kettenheinz

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moinsen,

@yallamann: Das ist ja schön und gut, aber ich bin Berufstätig bzw. Selbständig und habe leider etwas weniger Zeit. Zudem habe ich noch eine kleine Tochter. Ich kann doch jetzt keinen 180 Seiten "Trööt" aus dem Jahr 2006 durchforsten. |uhoh:

Also dann kaufe ich mir doch lieber ein 180 Seiten Buch zum Thema Nordsee-Angeln, wo ich auch alles nachlesen kann. 

Wenn ich nächste Woche einen Bericht hier schreibe und Bilder anhänge und auch Videos von mir veröffentliche mach ich doch auch einen eigenen Thread auf und poste meinen Beitrag nicht in einem 180 Seiten Thread und muss da suchen wie bei Google. 

Tut mir leid, aber dann brauch man doch kein Forum, wo jeder einen Beitrag erstellen kann. Dann können einfach Themen vom Admin erstellt werden und jeder Postet seinen Bericht dort rein.

Ich dachte, ich kann hier in diesem Thread eigentlich eine aktuelle und gute Info zum Thema Wattwürmer und Angeln in WHV bekommen...

Vielleicht kann mir ja doch noch jemand eine aktuelle Info geben, weil sie ja auch jetzt auch den "JadeWeserPort" in WHV bauen. #d

Gruß


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Servus.........

ALSO.....Wattis kann man an den Verladebrücken zw. WHV und Hooksiel, bzw. in Hooksiel graben.......zu kaufen gab´s die Mal bei Uwe (Samen Römer) - derzeit gibt´s aber nur konservierte....FAZIT: graben

Angeln kann man immer noch vom Helgolandkai, ebenso funktionieren aber auch die Wattigrabestellen an den Verladebrücken, bzw. in Hooksiel vom linken Molenkopf (aber nicht in die Hafeneinfahrt schmeißen, denn das ist dort verboten --> Schild)

ABER...im Moment sind recht viele Strandkrabben unterwegs, deshalb braucht man schon eine ganze Menge Wattis......nach spätestens 15 Min sind die Haken blank.......also fischt lieber mit einem oder zwei Haken mehr und nicht mit den Wattis geizen, denn es soll ja schließlich noch Wurm am Haken sein wenn der Schollenonkel um´s Eck kommt......


....hoffe das hilft ein bisschen weiter....

Carsten


----------



## H3ndrik

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

ich fahre auch in den urlaub nach horumersiel und möchte am helgolangkai angeln...was ist der unterschied zwischen dem angeln von platten und aalen..? was macht man da anders?


----------



## fabianfisch

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

die saison geht wieder los und ich hoffe die beiträge werden jetzt wieder etwas meer (mehr)! wenn ich wieder io bin dann werde ich mich auf jeden fall auch wieder in den wind stellen
gruß an alle fabian


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hört sich gut an...ich glaube ich werde mich am kommenden WE mal auf der Mole sehen lassen - nur gucken!!!! nicht anfassen!!!! Mal sehen, ob schon gefangen wird......ich freu mich schon auf die Dorschjagd........

....more to follow....

Carsten


----------



## orca82

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

hallo, 
ich war heute mit einem kumpel im hooksiel,weil er seine neue brandungsrute  testen wollte. gefangen haben wir leider nichts. 
gruß carsten


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

So, Morgen gehtś an die Küste zum Gemeinschaftsangeln......

Bericht folgt....Bilder auch....:vik::vik:

Carsten


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

So, das Boardie - Angeln ist zu Ende..

Fisch war zwar Mangelware, aber es hat trotzdem riesigen Spaß gemacht. Insgesamt konnten wir 3 kleine Plattfische fangen.....ok, ist nicht die Welt, aber der Grill musste schließlich ja auch noch betrieben werden....

Greetz 

Carsten


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Jo, war schon klasse.
Bei besten Wetter den Tag am Strand genossen.

Ich war jedenfalls nicht Schneider.


----------



## ALexander Remmers

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin!
Ich fahre im Juli mit meiner Familie nach Hooksiel.
Meine Frage nun:
Mit welchen einfachen Mitteln kann man Wattwürmer suchen?
Ich will nicht extra eine Grabforke mit schleppen.
Plümper?
Oder kleiner klappspaten?
Wo darf man in Hooksiel nicht Angeln?
Hafen?
Danke


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Moin...

Also ich denke, dass du um eine Forke nicht herumkommst....mit "normalem" Spaten oder Klappspaten, wirst du viele Würmer zerteilen......
Plümpern wird vmtl. nicht funktionieren, da das Watt komplett trocken fällt......

Zur Not: Kauf dir so ein Teil im Baumarkt vor Ort für 5,- € und danach ab dafür.... ist immer noch billiger wie Wattis zu kaufen (an der Ostsee meine ich....also rein preislich gesehen....bei uns gibt´s keine zukaufen)

Alternativ probier Heringsfetzen (grüne Heringe) - die gibt´s in jedem Fischladen für kleines Geld

Wo du nicht angeln darfst, ist die Hafeneinfahrt - also zwischen den Molenköpfen. Auf der linken Mole steht auch ein Schild - wenn man jedoch ein bisschen Abstand hält, sagt keiner was...also einfach ein bischen richtung Badestrand angeln, dann kann man sich ruhig auf die Mole stellen - es sei denn die Touris gehen dir zu sehr auf den Zeiger

Ich kann dir noch die Verladebrücken empfehlen - einfach der Straße vom Vorhaven richtung Wilhelmshaven folgen (immer am Deich lang) - da gibt´s zwei Verladebrücken, an der zweiten von Hooksiel kommend kannst du Wattis buddeln und auch relativ ruhig angeln.....Gummistiefel nicht vergessen und mit dem Wasser die Angelstelle richtung Deich verlegen....

Ein weitere Alternative ist Wilhelmshaven Helgolandkai - da sollte auch Aale gehen und evtl. die ein oder andere Seezunge..

Hier aber schon das Problemchen: Strankrabben...die Viecher sind i.d.R. schneller beim Köder als der Fisch --> also genug Wattis mitnehmen (100 +)

Wann seid ihr denn in Hooksiel - evtl. passt das ja mit einem Gemeinschaftsevent...

Falls noch Fragen sind schick einfach ´ne PN


----------



## ALexander Remmers

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin!
Erst mal Danke!
Wir sind von 17-30.7 in Hooksiel.
Für 5 eur bekommt man sowas?
Habe nur sowas gefunden 
http://www.ehorses.de/shop/reitartikel_details.asp?ID=301213
Und das hier http://cgi.ebay.de/Kleinh%e4ckchen-...vr_id=&cguid=6e79f2511280a0e203073757ffe01bee

Habe Ich selber Zuhause.
Hast Du bitte mal einen Tip was für eine billige Du meins
Danke.


----------



## Bream_Ol

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Was Du brauchst ist eine Grabeforke..... Die Bilder von Dir sind da nur Spielzeuge und zum Wattwurmgraben nicht zu gebrauchen..... Allerdings für €5,- ne Grabeforke ?? Ist schon ein sehr niedriger Preis. Das Ding muss stabil sein, Watt ist kein leichter Boden :q:q:q:q

Sowas z.B. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







ALexander Remmers schrieb:


> Moin!
> Erst mal Danke!
> Wir sind von 17-30.7 in Hooksiel.
> Für 5 eur bekommt man sowas?
> Habe nur sowas gefunden
> http://www.ehorses.de/shop/reitartikel_details.asp?ID=301213
> Und das hier http://cgi.ebay.de/Kleinh%e4ckchen-3Zinken-Harke-Gartenhacke-J%e4tmesser-Forke_W0QQitemZ370381027434QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=&rvr_id=&cguid=6e79f2511280a0e203073757ffe01bee
> 
> Habe Ich selber Zuhause.
> Hast Du bitte mal einen Tip was für eine billige Du meins
> Danke.


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Bei Marktkauf in WHV gabs welche ab 5 Euronen. Die etwas besseren kosten 10 Euronen. Mit Kunststoffstiel für 15
War auch platt wie ich den Preis gesehen hab.

Meine hab ich mal aufm Flohmarkt geschossen. Der Stiel hat für sein Alter noch ganze 6x gehalten.
Jetzt hab ich da ein Edelstahlrohr dran. Sauschwer aber unkaputtbar.

An der Raffibrücke sind die ersten Aale beim Brandungsangeln an die Haken gegangen.


----------



## Bream_Ol

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Unglaublich, hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten für den Preis.

Liegen normalerweise etwa bei € 40,-.

Ich hatte damals ein Stück altes Wasserrohr daran geschweißt.
Noch eins von den guten alten verzinkten aus Stahl. Das hält bis heute 
Der Holzstiel hatte auch dem Wattboden nicht standgehalten.... |gr:
wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten.........:vik:


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Das Graben ist halt mit der richtigen Methode sogar nicht Bandscheiben unfreundlich.
Immer nur kleine Scheiben raushauen.


----------



## ALexander Remmers

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin!
Nur noch 3 Tage dann geht los.
Das mit dem Grabe Werkzeug ist nun klar.
Aber was Mich nun neugierig macht, ist die richtige Lagerung und das Transportbehälter für die Watt Würmer. 
Danke


----------



## Jensik

*Wittlinge?*

Moin,
diesen Winter noch keine Wittlingsfänge in WHV zu verzeichnen?

Grüße

Jensik


----------



## takezo

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

2 mal Helgolandkai, 1 mal Molen am Hundestrand, beide male nix ( bis auf einige kleine Zupfer an den Molen am Hundestrand die aber nix in den Eimer gebracht haben.)


----------



## m3ister

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin,

hat es schonmal jemand weiter westlich von Hooksiel versucht? Also die ganzen Sielorte zum Beispiel.

Habe gehört das durch den JWP weniger Bisse zu verzeichnen sind. Gerade im Raum Beta Brücke (ist ja auch nachvollziehbar)


gruß


----------



## Carsten1977

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin....
W von Hooksiel hab ich noch nicht geangelt.....aber da fällt das Watt bei Ebbe ja auch kilometerweit trocken...;-)

Die Baustelle schlägt den Fischen wohl auf den Magen - zumindest meine Meinung, seit da gebaut wird sind die Fangerfolge rückläufig....

Carsten


----------



## m3ister

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Das habe ich nun schon öfter gehört. Aber warum sollten die Fische nicht auch genervt sein, wie Anwohner die den Rammarbeiten gelauscht haben 

Aber so weiter westlich von Hooksiel war noch keiner oder wie? 
Caro, Bensersiel, Neuharlingersiel etc....

gruß


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Weiter oben ist das Watt sehr schlickig. Dort macht das rauslaufen an die Spülkante keinen Spass.

Nicht nur die Rammarbeiten haben die Fische vergrämt, sondern auch die Strömung ist jetzt im Uferbereich anders geworden.

Ich werde trotzdem demnächst meinen ersten Versuch mit den Brandungsruten wagen.


----------



## m3ister

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

So sieht es aus... das neue Dreibein soll nicht umsonst angeschafft worden sein. 

Hat sonst jemand eine Alternative? oder dann schon Sachen für ne Nacht länger packen und auffe Insel bzw. an die Ostsee oder wie?

gruß


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Die Rammarbeiten sind nicht mehr so intensiv wie die Jahre zuvor, auch das Ausbaggern ist weniger geworden.
Doch das Strömungsbild hat sich arg verändert.
Meine besten Fänge in der Brandung hab ich eh in der Ostsee gelandet, aber das hält mich nicht vom Fischen an unserer Küste ab.


----------



## m3ister

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

So ist es... auf einen Versuch kommt es an!


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt.

Heute ist auflaufendes Wasser in der Dämmerung bei 2 Grad Wassertemperatur,
mir juckts in den Fingern.


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Wattis buddeln im Dunkeln ist nich easy.
Die sind jetzt 1 1/2 Forken tief, aber schön gross sind sie.

Kaum Wind, kein Mond, etwas Kraut und

:viklatte Nr.1 in diesem Jahr:vik:

kurz über 30 und voll schlank
warscheinlich frisch abgelaicht

Es geht also doch was an unseren Stränden


----------



## m3ister

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

erfreuliche nachricht... ich warte noch bis bsh mir die magische 10°C grenze anzeigt

warste rechts oder links von der baustelle?

Petri heil zur 2011er Platte 

gruß


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Petry Dank
Von der Landseite oder Seeseite gesehen?


----------



## m3ister

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

ich komm mitm auto 
also land...


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Dann hab ich Links gebuddelt und Rechts gefangen


----------



## m3ister

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

das habe ich mir schon in etwa so gedacht 
so langsam wird das wetter ja auch wieder etwas schöner und zum teil wärmer. bald urlaub dann gehtslos


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

die letzten Tage sind einige gute Platten gefangen worden.
Werde am Wochenende auch mal wieder einige Wattis auf die Reise schicken.
Die Krebse sind noch nicht sehr aktiv, also hält sich der Abfraß noch in Grenzen


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Wir waren mal nach langer Zeit wieder am Strand.
Wattis saßen nicht sehr tief.
Wind war auflandig und nicht alzu kalt, mit der Sonne ließ es sich gut aushalten.

Es gab ein paar Platte, eine Aalmutter und einen Stint.

Die Strömung hat arg nachgelassen an der Raffi-Brücke. Auch hat sich weit draussen eine Sandbank gebildet, welche aber weit ausser Wurfweite liegt.


----------



## HechtThiemo

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hey Leute.
Da mich mein Anglerglück in den friesischen Gewässern total zu verlassen scheint und ich die Brandungs- und "Hoch"seeangelei schon immer aufregend fand, spiele ich derzeit mit dem Gedanken, einmal vom Kajak aus die Nordsee (das Wattenmeer) zu befischen.

Gerade auf Wolfsbarsch, aber auch auf Makrele könnte das doch echt interessant werden.
Auf der Ostsee ist soetwas ja schon öfters zu beobachten, aber wie sieht es an unserer Küste bzw. in der Nähe unserer Inseln aus? Speziell so der Bereich WHV-Hooksiel-W'ooge?

Gibt es hier schon Leute, die Erfahrungen mit der Kajakangelei gemacht haben?
Das würde mich echt mal interessieren.

Gruß Thiemo


----------



## HechtThiemo

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin.

Gibt es eigentlich auch Fangberichte im Sommer?
Oder geht im Sommer an der Küste nichts? Ich würde es wohl mal versuchen wollen.

Gruß Thiemo


----------



## N00blikE05

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hey, 

werds nächste Woche bei Tosens versuchen. Mal guckn was rauskommt.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



> Gerade auf Wolfsbarsch,


Jo, das würd mich auch sehr interessieren.

Darf man eigentlich an dem Tiefessehafen angeln?
Hat schon jemand, wenn ja?

Welche Erfolge?

Weil Tiefe und Strömung könnte ja für Wölfe interessant sein, denk ich mal..


----------



## moep

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ich habe von Wolfsbarsch fängen gehört letztes Jahr ob es stimmt ist die andere Sache...


----------



## moep

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Weiß jemand wie es mit Dorsch und Platten an der Küste aussieht?


----------



## Justsu

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jo, das würd mich auch sehr interessieren.
> 
> Darf man eigentlich an dem Tiefessehafen angeln?
> Hat schon jemand, wenn ja?
> 
> Welche Erfolge?
> 
> Weil Tiefe und Strömung könnte ja für Wölfe interessant sein, denk ich mal..


 

Hi Thomas,

bei dem Tiefwasserhafen handelt es sich ausschließlich um ein (einziges) Containerterminal - da ist allein schon wegen Terrorabwehr ohne Befugnis kein draufkommen - schon gar nicht zum angeln! 

Ich habe es zwar noch nie bei uns im Jadebusen gezielt auf Wolfsbarsch versucht, denke aber, dass die Chancen ziemlich schlecht stehen. Das Wasser ist im gesamten Jadebusen durch das Watt extrem getrübt, denke dass ist für einen Jäger wie den Wolfsbarsch definitiv zu trüb, insbesondere vom Ufer aus angelt man fast ausschließlich in richtiger "Matsche". 

Auch ist der Weg vom klaren Wasser für die Fische sehr weit, wenn man mit dem Boot rausfährt trifft man in aller Regel frühestens ab der Höhe von Schillig auf annähernd blaues Wasser, alles weiter in Richtung Süden ist braun/grau mit extrem vielen Schwebstoffen.

Alles in Allem denke ich, dass sich der längere Weg auf eine der Inseln in jedem Fall lohnt, dort wird ja mittlerweile auf allen (nur von Langeoog habe ich noch nichts gehört/gelesen!?) regelmäßig gefangen. 

Von Wolfsbarschfängen im Jadebusen habe ich noch nie etwas gehört, zudem habe ich auch noch nie jemanden mit der Spinnrute bei uns am Meer gesehen und auch von Naturköderanglern, zu denen ich auch gelegentlich gehöre, habe ich noch nie etwas über einen Wolfsbarschbeifang auf Wattwurm gehört. Das ist meiner Meinung nach auch das stichhaltigste Argument dafür, dass es keine nennenswerte Wolfsbarschpopulation im Jadebusen gibt... schade eigentlich!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



Justsu schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> bei dem Tiefwasserhafen handelt es sich ausschließlich um einen (einzigen) Containerterminal - da ist allein schon wegen Terrorabwehr ohne Befugnis kein draufkommen - schon gar nicht zum angeln!
> 
> Ich habe es zwar noch nie bei uns im Jadebusen gezielt auf Wolfsbarsch versucht, denke aber, dass die Chancen ziemlich schlecht stehen. Das Wasser ist im gesamten Jadebusen  durch das Watt extrem getrübt, denke dass ist für einen Jäger wie den Wolfsbarsch definitiv zu trüb, insbesondere vom Ufer aus angelt man fast ausschließlich in richtiger "Matsche".
> 
> Auch ist der Weg vom klaren Wasser für die Fische sehr weit, wenn man mit dem Boot rausfährt trifft man in aller Regel frühestens ab der Höhe von Schillig auf annähernd blaues Wasser, alles weiter in Richtung Süden ist braun/grau mit extrem vielen Schwebstoffen.
> 
> Alles in Allem denke ich, dass sich der längere Weg auf eine der Inseln in jedem Fall lohnt, dort wird ja mittlerweile auf allen (nur von Langeoog habe ich noch nichts gehört/gelesen!?) regelmäßig gefangen.
> 
> Von Wolfsbarschfängen im Jadebusen habe ich noch nie etwas gehört, zudem habe ich auch noch nie jemanden mit der Spinnrute bei uns am Meer gesehen und auch von Naturköderanglern, zu denen ich auch gelegentlich gehöre, habe ich noch nie etwas über einen Wolfsbarschbeifang auf Wattwurm gehört. Das ist meiner Meinung nach auch das stichhaltigste Argument dafür, dass es keine nennenswerte Wolfsbarschpopulation im Jadebusen gibt... schade eigentlich!
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Justsu


Das nenn ich doch mal ne konkrete Auskunft!
DANKE dafür!!


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

jutsu,

schliesse mich thomas an - so muss ein post aussehen, info pur... #h

und wenn ich diese nummer mit der terrorabwehr lese *arrrgh* haben wir alle angst vor dem schwarzen mann?


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Wolfsbarsche gab es schon ein paar Beifänge im Raum WHV. Vereinzelt, aber es gab welche beim Brandungsfischen auf Dorsch und Platte.
Mit der Spinne war ich schon einige male ohne Erfolg an den Stränden unterwegs. Aber nicht oft genug, um eine gezielte Methode oder Köder als Favorit hier zu empfehlen.


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin aus dem schönen Ruhrgebiet!

Wir kommen nächste Woche mal hoch und selbstverständlich möchte ich mit meiner Mutter angeln! Wir werden uns in Horumersiel die Gast- Wochenkarte holen. 

Kann mir Jemand vorab schon einmal mitteilen, welche Gewässer Diese beinhaltet? Gibt es Einschränkungen (habe gelesen, dass es im letzten Jahr eine Ölverschmutzung gab im Wangertief)

und zuletzt: Was sollte auf keinen Fall im Koffer fehlen?

Wir würden uns für die Vorab-Planung sehr über Antworten bis Freitag freuen! #h


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude!!! 

Bin zwar neu hier im Board, aber schon seit 15 Jahren aktiv an der Küste hier unterwegs! Und kann euch nur n kleines Update vom 05.10.14 vom Hooksielstrand  ( nicht Mole ) geben HW war gegen 23 Uhr also ging das Fischen so gegen 1900 los ! Erste Rute noch weit übers Watt getragen und ausgeworfen! Zurück am Platz Biß, aber 0 Fisch ! Das ganze ging dann so 6 -8 mal, und sobald das Wasser vorn am Strand war war es mit dem Beißen auch vorbei!  Letztendlich hab ich um halb 10 als Schneider den Adler gemacht! Woran es gelegen hat keine Ahnnung! Weitere Berichte folgen! Ich würd mich freuen wenn ihr auch mal eben so n kurzen aktuellen Tatsachenbericht folgen lässt!! Petri


----------



## serge7

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> Moin Leude!!!
> 
> Bin zwar neu hier im Board, aber schon seit 15 Jahren aktiv an der Küste hier unterwegs! Und kann euch nur n kleines Update vom 05.10.14 vom Hooksielstrand  ( nicht Mole ) geben HW war gegen 23 Uhr also ging das Fischen so gegen 1900 los ! Erste Rute noch weit übers Watt getragen und ausgeworfen! Zurück am Platz Biß, aber 0 Fisch ! Das ganze ging dann so 6 -8 mal, und sobald das Wasser vorn am Strand war war es mit dem Beißen auch vorbei!  Letztendlich hab ich um halb 10 als Schneider den Adler gemacht! Woran es gelegen hat keine Ahnnung! Weitere Berichte folgen! Ich würd mich freuen wenn ihr auch mal eben so n kurzen aktuellen Tatsachenbericht folgen lässt!! Petri



Du hättest noch bleiben sollen. Typischerweise ist die halbe Stunde nach HW nochmal sehr gut.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



serge7 schrieb:


> Du hättest noch bleiben sollen. Typischerweise ist die halbe Stunde nach HW nochmal sehr gut.




Lass ich so stehen serge7 ! Sie beißen dann wohl noch mal ganz gut, aber meine Erfahrung nach macht  die halbe Stunde bis Stunde den Eimer auch nicht mehr voll !! Deshalb habe ich da schon abgebrochen!! Wir können uns ja auf einen Versuch einigen!! Warst du die letzte Zeit denn am Wasser??? LG H H


----------



## serge7

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> Lass ich so stehen serge7 ! Sie beißen dann wohl noch mal ganz gut, aber meine Erfahrung nach macht  die halbe Stunde bis Stunde den Eimer auch nicht mehr voll !! Deshalb habe ich da schon abgebrochen!! Wir können uns ja auf einen Versuch einigen!! Warst du die letzte Zeit denn am Wasser??? LG H H



Ich habe teilweise an Tagen wo gleich zu Beginn viele Bisse kamen, zwischendrin dann tote Hose, gerade gegen Ende und nach HW plötzlich nochmal richtig gut gefangen. Ist mir dort in Hooksiel auch schon öfters passiert. Deshalb warte ich immer etwas länger mit dem Einpacken.

Ich war jetzt aber schon bestimmt 3 oder 4 Jahre nicht mehr dort...


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Gestern am mittleren Oelpier gewesen.  Um sieben der erste Wittling.  Danach nur noch Krebse am Platz.  Keine Chance für die Fische.  Um halb elf eingepackt. 
Beim Wattis suchen gleich am ersten Loch Forke gebrochen.  Naja nächste mal wirds besser.  
Wasser ist noch viel zu warm. 
Ab welcher Temperatur sind die Krebse weg?
Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht un wenigstens nicht Schneider. 
Fisch hat übrigens bei 160m gebissen. 
Viel petri @all


----------



## Justsu

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



SiggiSorglos schrieb:


> [...] Fisch hat übrigens bei 160m gebissen.


 
|bigeyes Hast Du AUF dem Ölpier geangelt? 

Zu den Krabben: Im Moment haben wir immer noch 14-15 Grad Wassertemperatur, die Aktivität der Krebse wird jetzt mit jedem Grad abnehmen. So unter zehn Grad hatte ich eigentlich selten Probleme mit den Biestern...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Wie kommst den darauf Justsu?
 Natürlich nicht. War rechts daneben am Ufer bei der abfahrt.
Mal sehen wie die Temperaturen im Dezember sind.


----------



## Justsu

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Naja, 160m kamen mir so weit vor, dass ich dachte Du hättest vielleicht in der Entfernung vom Pier herunter geangelt... wollte da schon immer mal rauf zum Angeln


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ja 160m

-200g kralle
-Ryobi Proskyer Powernorse
-Spro Titan 4, 2m
-Keule von 0, 57-0-28
- Liftvorfach mit einem Haken nach unten geklippt
- 3-4bft im Rücken. 

Damit sind solche weiten gut zu schaffen. 

Nachweisbar über die Keule.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Die Spro Titan surf??? bis 200g Wurfgewicht??
Die ist echt gut!! Und n Wittling ist ja mal  n Start!! 
Ich sitz hier noch in den Startlöchern und warte auf besseren auflandigen WInd!! LG HH


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ja genau die Hermann.  Wobei die ohne Probleme mehr als 200 mit macht.
Habe sie in Augsburg im Laden  für nen fuffy geschossen.  Neu! 
Eine echte traumrute.
Konnte mir den wind ja nicht aussuchen.  Man muss halt gehen wenn man Zeit hat.
Samstag oder Sonntag werde ich wohl wieder gehen.  Mal sehen was dann geht


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Jau Siggi da kann man ja nur vor Neid erblassen! Für n 50 er Wahnsinn! Hab mir die erste vor 10 Jahren geholt und fischt noch immer wie am ersten Tag! Die 2. ist jetzt 9! dazu 2 Ultegras xt 10000 und 006 geflochtene drauf und ab gehts!!   Ich warte aber lieber auf passenden Wind! Oder fahre im an der Knock oder in Eckwarderhörn entgegen!!! Ward ihr noch los dieses WE?? LG HH


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ja war schon cool. 
Irgendwie verkaufen sich brandungsruten in Bayern schlecht #c
Die haben dann jede für 50 raus gehauen.  Waren auch 800euro ruten dabei. 
Die waren aber für mich viel zu kurz im unterteil #d. Sonst hätte ich mir noch mehr gekauft. 
Ist immer etwas zu fahren von mir.  Und dann kann ich mir das nicht immer aussuchen. Aber ich denke das die gezeiten viel wichtiger sind. 
Fahre nächstes we wohl wieder


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Jo Gezeiten sind wichtig genau wie der Wind! Beides muss gut zusammenspielen, dann ist auch richtig was drin! Donnerstag soll der Wind auf Ost drehen und Niedrigwasser ist um 10Uhr 33! Das soll wohl passen! siehe hier guter Link beides auf einer Seite 
http://de.windfinder.com/forecast/hooksiel_dlrg_haus 
Hab s ja auch nicht so weit ca 30 km und n guten Job mit Tagesfreizeit der das unter der Woche mal hergibt!! Werd auf jeden Fall berichten was ging oder nicht !!!HE  
auf bald HH


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ja Leude dann jetzt der versprochene Fangbericht von gestern! 

Nw war  um 10 Uhr 33,  leichter Seitenwind auch ganz leicht ablandig, Sonne kam  abundzu hinterm Nebel hervor! Also nicht die schlechtesten  Grundbedingungen aber auch nicht die Besten!
Bin ein wenig schlecht in  Tritt gekommen Donnerstag und war dann um halb 12 am Strand zum  Würmerstechen !
Halbe Stunde und 40 Würmer weiter bin ich dann nach  Hooksiel an den Strand! Wasser war wie immer noch weit  weit draußen,  aber es fängt ja sowieso erst nach 2 Stunden an aufs Watt zu laufen! Jo  dann ganz in Ruhe Tackle aufbauen und die erste Rute startklar machen!  Ich habe mich dann dazu entschieden eine Montage mit 2 Haken und eine  Montage mit einem Haken zu Fischen. Ruhig 2 verschiedenne Möglichkeiten  ausprobieren was geht! Die Einzelhakenmontage mit Krallenblei so weit  wie möglich nach draußen feuern und die 2 Haken mit einem Sechskantblei  bewegt fischen! 
So dann Ruten klar machen und rauf aufs Watt und auswerfen! Ich war noch an der 2 ten Rute am montieren da kam schon der erste Biss!! Hoffentlich Hängt er! Bißchen noch warten! Bin ja einfach immer zu heiß in solchen Momenten wenn es grad losgeht! Naja Ruhe bewahren und weiter Würmeraufziehen und da rappelte es schon wieder an der Rute!     2 Minuten später konnte ich die erste Flunder von 31 cm landen! Fisch versorgt und beide Ruten wieder drin! Das Wasser war jetzt schon dabei sich die Wattfläche so langsam wieder einzuverleiben an beiden Ruten gleichzeitig Biss! Davon konnte ich einen in eine für die Nordsee schon stattliche Funder von 34 cm verwandeln! iIn der Phase der Flut kamen noch ein paar Bisse und auch noch ne 29 er Flunder!
Und als das Wasser vorne am Strand angekommen war war die Beißstimmung von jetzt auf gleich vorbei! Naja es ist erst 14uhr dachte ich bis Hw (16 Uhr 38) ist noch ne Menge Zeit, also erst mal ne Pommes vom Imbiss am Hafen geholt um die Zeit noch sinnvoll zu nutzen! Ich war gespannt ob die Stunde um den Scheitelpunkt noch was bringen würde! Und pünktlich um 5 Minuten nach Hw ging es mit einem Stindt wieder los! Darauf folgten noch ein paar Bisse und noch zwei Flunder von 31  und 30 cm! Um 1800 hab ich dann Schicht gemacht!! Alles in Allem ein richtig Fetter Tag mit einem 5 fachen PETRIGEIL!!   Auf bald HH


----------



## N00blikE05

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hi klingt ja super! Wie wars mit den Krabben?
Wo warst du denn in Hooksiel angeln und wieweit bist du rausgelaufen? Das letzte mal als ich da war, war überall Schlick. Deswegen bin ich zum Ölhafen gefahren.

Gruß


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

@N00blikE05  
Krabben sind auf m Rückzug! !! Hab einen Krebs erbeuten können und dank Baitgum hielten die Würmer extrem gut! Wie beschrieben 40 Würmer gestochen und davon nicht mal alle verbraucht! Und was den Schlick betrifft bin ich nur nur an der Stiefelsohle eingesackt! Also alles in Butter!! Und ich hab ganz vorn beim Durchgang auf dem Strand gesessen! da ist das Watt bei Ebbe dann nur 200 m breit!! So dann mal ran an den Fisch bin gespannt auf eure Berichte!!!


----------



## Snake77

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Glückwunsch zu den Platten und Besten Dank für den Fangbericht! #6

Bin selber noch kein Brandungsangler, würde aber nächtes Jahr mitmischen, daher lese hier gerne mit. Wird leider zu selten was geschriebben.


----------



## JoFlash

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Na das freut mich ja das es langsam mit den Fängen in der alten Heimat wieder bergauf geht. Petri zu den schönen Flachmännern.


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

liest sich doch prima, vielen dank fuer den bericht


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Gestern auf dem Helgoland Kai gewesen.  14-18:30
Resultat: 15 wittlinge und 3 platten. 
Noch nie gehabt an der Nordsee.  Konnte da zeitweise nicht gegen arbeiten. 
So gut habe ich noch nie gefangen an der Nordsee. 
Spaß pur.  Jetzt müssen nur noch die Dorsche wieder den Weg in den Busen finden. 
Aber laut mehreren aussagen von anderen Anglern ist das wohl vorbei seit dem der Port da ist.


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

das heisst die fische bleiben quasi im tiefwasserhafen haengen, oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Jo das ist auch n Hammer Ergebnis! Hut ab Siggi! Petrigeil!!! 
Ich glaub ja bald die Fische sind nach den Baumaßnahmen endlich zurück! 
War ja schlimm in den Jahren des Baues!!! 
Und auch kurz danach! Vor m Bau hatten wir schon Ergebnisse von 8 Platten und 9 Dorschen am Tag oder 13 Platten hatte ich 2 Mal! Mir scheint als wenn wir da bald wieder hin kommen!! 
 Greetz HH


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

So nun mal ein Update von mir:war am 7.11 los, nachts um zehn bis halb drei etwa! auflaufendes Wasser! Ergebnis : 10 Wittlinge davon 5 Maßige von 26cm und eine Platte von leider nur 16cm! War ganz schön was los im Wasser und leider auch ein paar tolle Bisse nicht verwandeln können.Die Krabben sind auch langsam auf dem Rückzug ,aber alles in allem, ein schöner Angelabend. Hab Morgens zuvor die Wattis gebuddelt! Und nun mal die Frage in die Runde- mit welcher Technik veranstalte ich am besten die Wattwurmsuche ohne große  Kollateralschäden? Also gemessen an den zerissenen Würmern?Thx im voraus!


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

@eelhunter29  

Erst mal Danke für deinen Bericht! Ich galub ich geh morgen los wenn ich das lese! Wo hast du gesessen??? 
Und nun zu deiner Frage!
Es sind immer n paar kaputte dabei! In Prozent ca 25. Meine Grabegabel hat ziemlich breite Zinken ist fast schon wie ein Spaten und ich steche möglichst tiefer als die Zinken lang sind! 
Dann kann ich dir Baitgum sehr empfehlen! Dann ist es egal ob du kaputte oder heile Würmer benutzt!! 

Greetz HH 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=93989


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

@HH -Bitte gerne!... ich war bei der Öl-Brücke! Wollte das nachste mal den Strand antesten,hab bloß  etwas Bedenken wegen der Schwimmzonen Markierung- oder bauen sie die im Winter ab? Ja so in etwa war mein Wurmschwund auch gewesen...dann hab ich ja nicht viel falsch gemacht^^buddel mir immer so Gräben damit ich ein wenig freie Sicht auf das Grabegut hab! Den Tip mit dem Baitgum hab ich auch schon in Betracht  gezogen! Wo gibts das und dann als Hakenfüller?oder wie?


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

@eelhunter29 Kuckst du mal da! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ULjwKLr0-Q und da https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL6qqRofk54 
Den Baitloader kannste einfach aus ner Wurmnadel selber biegen ich hab das Baitgum von Dega im Netz bestellt ( Das ist schön im Spender ich hatte schon anderes das war ein wenig umständlicher im handling)  Kostenpunkt 2.95 die 200m und kommste ewig mit aus! Hoffe das hilft dir weiter! Warste bei der NWO oder Raffinerie Brücke??? 

LG HH


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Nachtrag in Hooksiel ist die Tür auf und es sind keine Hindernisse im Wasser!


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

@HH Das klingt doch schon mal gut^^ werd mir dann da ne Portion von besorgen,acheint ja war feines zu sein! An Raffineriebrücke war ich diesmal!


----------



## Schugga

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Also, das würd ich ja auch echt gerne mal machen!
Zumindest zugucken und lernen, denn ich denke, ich habe nicht das richtige Gerät für Salzwasserangelei 

Vielleicht sagt mir einer von Euch mal Bescheid, wenn er nach Hooksiel fährt - ich komme dann mal rum und schaue Euch über die Schulter (wenn es OK ist)!


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Also ich fahr jetzt los und bin bei der raffineriebrücke! 

Blauer Benz Fri-se-648 erst mal halbe Stunde Wattwürmer stechen und dann genau da Fischen!! 


LG HH


----------



## Schugga

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

JETZT muss ich natürlich arbeiten 
Schade, das Wetter scheint vielversprechend!

Aber danke fürs Bescheid sagen 

Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg und freue mich auf den Bericht!!!!


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ja die liebe Arbeit  immer- geht mir ähnlich!


----------



## Schugga

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ach, eigentlich ja ganz gut - ohne Arbeit könnte man sich die eine oder andere Ausstattung gar nicht leisten 

Ich shoppe mittlerweile auch schon öfter in Angelläden als in Schuhläden :q


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Wow! Das hört man aber selten^^ ...ja stimmt schon- das Tackle kostet recht viel...je nach Anspruch natürlich!


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Wärend ihr euch über Schuhe und so unterhaltet war ich nicht untätig! Lecker Wars!!! 
So und nu zur Sache! 
9Uhr50 NW 16Uhr3 HW Leichter Auflandiger Wind Stärke 3 und bewölkt! Gute Bedingungen quasi einladent !

Jo dann zur RaffinerieBrücke Würmerstechen und so ca um 10  war schon ganz ordentlich was los! Wir haben uns da die Würmer des Tages durch 5 geteilt! Da ich da fischen wollte Tackle schon mal mitgenommen und aufgebaut! Schnell ne Hand voll Würmer gegraben und erst mal anködern und raus damit in die Fluten! Und zwischendurch wieder Würmerstechen das ist ja der Vorteil wenn man gleich vor Ort fischt! Zwischendurch immer wieder zusehen das man irgendwie seine 40 Würmer zusammen kriegt. Dann endlich wieder konzentriert fischen! Aber was tat sich??? Die ersten 2 Stunden außer jedesmal alles ab und den ein oder anderen Krebs absolut nichts!!!! 
LÖsungen mussten her! OK kurz übelegt auf die Uhr geschaut und um halb eins hab ich mich endschieden! Hier weiter sitzen zubleiben bringt nichts ! Ich kam durch die Krebse einfach nicht an den Fisch ran! Also komplett einpacken und dann bin ich zur NWO Brücke gefahren! Die starke Strömung dort sollte die Krebse ein wenig bändigen! Um Viertel nach 1 waren die ersten Würmer wieder im Wasser! Und keine 5 min später folgte auch schon der erste Biss! Geilo Theorie und Praxis eins zu eins!! Und nach einer Minute lag auch schon der erste Wittling neben mir!! Fett und die 2te Rute neigt sich auch schon wieder nach vorne! War aber nur n Taschenkrebs,aber über so einen seltenen Gesellen kann man sich auch freuen auch wenn er eins A wieder released wurde!
Dann gings kointinuierlich weiter Biss folgte auf Biss und nach und nach erblikten meine Augen immer mehr Wittlinge und zu meiner Verwunderung auch Klieschen! Die hab ich eigentlich erst nächsten Monat auf meiner Liste, aber wenn ihr schon da seit dann kommt man mit! Um halb 5 hab ich dann wegen Wurmknappheit und Beißflaute den Adler gemacht mit 6 Wittlingen und 3 Klieschen im Rucksack!! Meine Frau hat sich natürlich über die Einladung zum Fischessen riesig gefreut!! 

LG und Petrigeil HH  :vik:


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hey! Danke für den Bericht erstmal und ein dickes Petri!- Ja so gings mir auch an dem Abend! Nur leider war meine Kliesche ein kleines Mini,wie meine Tochter immer sagt :-D
War um die 15cm, also noch zu klein! Hatte mich aber auch etwas gewundert über  den Fang,weil sie bei uns sonst ja erst ab Dezember aktiv werden! Aber es scheint als wenn sich unser Fischbestand am Jadebusen wieder langsam erholt. Ja,und nochmal Petri und lasst es euch schmecken!


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

@HH hast du Erfahrungen in der Emsmündung bzw. Ley machen können?


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ich war schon n paar mal da und hab da meine erste und einzige SEEZUNGE gefangen!!


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude!!! 
Was ist los??? Keiner unterwegs gewesen dieses WE????

Musste leider arbeiten und Wetter war ja auch nicht so gut heute! Nächste Woche auf jeden Fall! Wind steht gut Gezeiten eher Schlechter oder besser gesagt auf Nachtangelei! Egal ich bin trotzdem wenns nicht durchpisst Do Fr oder Sa am Wasser 

LG HH


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin moin!...ja ich war am Wochenende los,und zwar von Samstag auf Sonntag bzw Sonntag früh!Standort abermals Ineos-Brücke ! Wind SO 4-5 bft. Starke Brandung,Luft etwa 8°! Hab mich auf Krabben vorbereitet und bin mit  knapp 100 Wattis an den Start gegangen! Und damit lag ich nicht falsch...Bisse waren fast nicht zu erkennen und die Scherenbrüder stellten sich manchmal sogar Paarweise bei mir vor. Doch nach ca. 20min hakte sich der erste Wittling ein. Zwar kein Riese aber ein verwertbares Maß von knapp 26cm! Kurz nach dem ich den versorgt habe zitterte es wieder zögerlich an der 2. Rute und konnte den nächsten Magenfüller landen. So wurden es in 2,5 Stunden 7 ansehnliche Wittlinge. Nach Tagesanbruch war dann erstmal ne Stunde Ruhe und wollte einpacken,als ich,nach kurzem Gespräch mit einem Passanten, erneut ein zittern in der Rutenspitze wahrgenommen habe und daraus ein noch ansehnlicher stindt von etwa 23 cm wurde!(schmecken die überhaupt?)Zur not könnte  ich sie beim nächsten  Raubfischansitz gut gebrauchen ;-) ...ja und was soll ich sagen, dann konnte ich in der letzten halben Stunde  meines Ansitzes zu meiner Freude noch 2 klieschen an den Haken bekommen,deren geringen Größe ließ aber eine weitere Verwendung nicht zu! Alles in Allem wars diesmal wieder recht erfolgreich, jedoch  würde ich sagen das es langsam Zeit wird,mal was Größeres an die Schnur zu kriegen. An Motivation solls jedenfalls nicht mangeln:-D


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude!!

Erst mal n fettes Petri @eelhunter29 und Stindte kann man  auch sehr gut essen!! 

Gestern war ein guter Tag zum Fischen! 

NW 17Uhr 12 HW 23Uhr 26! War dann schon um halb4 am Wasser um im Hellen Würmer zu stechen und  dann gleich zur 
NWO-Brücke!  Das ganze auflaufende Wasser zum Fischen!
Ruten waren so gegen 1800 im Wasser und sofort am Wackeln! 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn und Klischen beißen wie verrückt! Kopflampe im Dauerbetrieb und um 0 uhr alle 50 Würmer verangelt! Puh geschafft! War echt Arbeit auf m Donnerstag Abend! Und das  Ergebniss und nun schnallt euch an 11 Klieschen davon 2 Untermaß und 8 Wittlinge! 

Phänomenal!!!

Petri Geil:vik:   HH


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hey! ...wow!das nenn ich mal ne strecke,so macht das Spaß! nicht schlecht! Die  fallenden Temperaturen scheinen die Fische langsam in beißlaune zu versetzten! Schade, das  ich zur zeit beruflich wenig zeit dazu  hab :/


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ja wie in den Zeiten vorm Bau vom JWP! Du Armer keine Zeit wenn die Fische da sind ist echt ärgerlich, aber ich bin auch erst wieder nächstes Wochenende am Start!

greetz HH


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude!! 

Was geht an der Küste??? Keiner unterwegs gewesen????
Werde morgen oder übermorgen wieder durchstarten!! 


Greetz und Petri geil HH


----------



## Jensik

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin,
Gerödel ist gepackt, noch einen Kaffee und dann geht`s zum ersten mal seit bau des JWP wieder an unserer Küste los. Hoffe auf ein paar Wittlinge. 

Falls mich wer sieht: Ansprechen erlaubt #h


----------



## JoFlash

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Euch viel Erfolg! Es juckt ja schon zu den Festtagen die Ruten einzupacken, wenns in der alten Heimat wieder anfängt zu laufen. Denke mit Genuss an die Angelzeit im Winter vor dem Bau des JWP zurück. Schön das es wieder scheint zu klappen. Bin gespannt auf Eure Fangmeldungen?
Beste Grüße eines Alt-Wilhelmshaveners!


----------



## Jensik

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin,
schönen Tag gehabt!

Samstag gegen 11:00 Uhr zum Wattwurm buddeln an der Raffineriebrücke (jedenfalls der ersten Brücke nach dem JWP in Richtung Hooksiel) angekommen. Würmer waren fix gefunden, hatte die Buddelei aber irgendwie nicht sooo anstrengend in Erinnerung. |supergri

Zum fischen dann gleich vor Ort geblieben.
Ergebnisnbis bis 17:30 Uhr: Wittling = 0, Platte = 8, davon 5 richtig gute!
Bei dem Starkwind und früh einsetzender Dunkelheit waren die Bisse kaum zu erkennen. Werde es die Tage noch einmal probieren, hoffentlich dann mit mehr Wittlingen.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Jo Jensik petrigeiles Ergebnis!

Flundern oder Klieschen???
Bin am überlegen ob ich heut nach Hooksiel oder zur NWO Brücke gehe, aber das mach ich gleich für mich klar! 
Bin ab jetzt auf jeden Fall am Wasser!! 

Greetz und bis später


----------



## südhesse

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

hab mal ne frage wie genau komme ich an die NWO Brücke?
 war jetzt schon paar mal Richtung Hooksiel los aber die Brücke sagt mir nichts


----------



## moep

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin,
ich war freitag auch wieder los, konnte einige platten fangen und ein paar wittlinge, aber das Beste war dass ich meinen ersten Dorsch fangen konnte.
Leider kein Riese mit 32cm aber besser als gar keinen  

Grüße


----------



## N00blikE05

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

@ südhesse

Du must im Grunde nur die A29 nach Whv durchfahren bis die Autobahn endet, dann bist du schon fast am JWP. Da wo die Autobahn endet kommst du aufn Kreisverkehr und da nimmste die 2 Ausfahrt sprich nach links nur noch am Deich lang und dann kommst du in Richtung Hooksiel bzw zu den Ölbrücken.

GRuß


----------



## südhesse

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

ok die ecke war ich schon paar mal gewesen da gehst dann am Deich entlang und irgendwann kommt rechts oben ein Gebäude mit Parkplätzen davor ist es das?


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Jo bin wieder inne Burg! 

Hab mich dann für die NWO Brücke entschieden!
Endergebnis 10 Bisse nicht verwandelt! 1 Taschenkrebs 2 Wittlinge 1 Kliesche und wie moep meinen ersten Saisondorsch von 36 cm! 

Insgesammt sehr verhalten das Ganze! Die Bisse waren gut aber nicht zu kriegen! Bis  zum HW hatte ich nur einen Wittling und den Rest gabs in der Stunde nach HW! 
Bin ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis!

@ südhesse und N00blikE05  die NWO Brücke ist beim  
Hotel Nordsee whv einfach mal bei Google maps kucken! 

Kleiner Tip laut neusten Seekarten 5-10 m tiefes Wasser in Wurfweite! Das tiefste Wasser was man hier in der Gegend so erreichen kann!!!! 

Greetz und Petrigeil HH


----------



## Jensik

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin,

@Hermann Hummerich : Am Samstag waren alles Klieschen

Sag mal, wo hast du  beim Nordseehotel denn 5-10m tiefes Wasser in Wurfweite? Meine, an der Ostsee sehr  verläßliche App "Navionics", zeigt in diesem Bereich überall nur 2-5 m an und diese auch erst 300m weit draussen. So weit kann ich sicher nicht werfen. 
Besteht auf  dieser Strecke im Bereich der Uferpackung nicht ein sehr hohes Hängerrisiko? Habe mir die Gegend mal angeschaut und hätte da, gerade auch im dunkeln, echt Sorge.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Jensik! 
Hab die Karten da von letztem Jahr!  Maßstab 1 :35000  uznd wenn du unter der Brücke durch gehst da wo die Aquakultur ist, ist laut Seekarten Null 5m linie 3 mm entfernt plus Tiede von 3.4m sind wir bei 8,4m! Wurfweite bei guten Bedingungen 100- 120 m gestern eher 70 - 90!
N 170g Krallenblei geht  da auch so über Grund und das soll es auch! Fischt ja ohne mein zutun n schönen großen Bereich ab!
Die Steinkante ist nur vorne an voll mit Austern und sieht auch echt böse aus, aber ich war da schon mit der Wathose so weit wie es geht drin! Kaum Steine am Grund und richtig fester Kleiboden! Wenn das Wasser hochkommt halt schnell kurbeln um da rüber zu kommen!
Abunan hatte ich da auch schon mal Hänger mit Materialverlust, aber jetzt 2 mal da gewesen und absolut null ! 
Wir können ja mal da zusammen hin durchstarten wenn du willst! 
Eine meiner Lieblingsstellen im Winter auf Kliesche und Dorsch! Sehr wenig los und Fängt! 
Greetz HH


----------



## südhesse

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Herman Hummerich
 also ich würde mich da wohl auch gerne mal anschließen wenn das ok wäre


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude!
Q Südhesse ja gerne! Warten wir aber doch mal noch ab was Jensik sagt! Vielleicht wird dann daraus ein kleines Gemeinschaftsangeln! 
Bis später oder morgen HH


----------



## Jensik

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin, ich wäre dabei. Samstag- oder Sonntagmorgen (06.+ 7.12.) könnte ich um etwa  halb 7 beim Würmerbuddeln sein. Müßte zeitlich eigentlich reichen, wenn HW  gegen 12/halb 1 ist.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude! 

@ Jensik abends steht mir besser als morgens! 
Wie stichst du eigentlich deine Würmer im dunkeln??
Hab Samstags noch n Termin und werde wohl so gegen 1530 zum Würmerstechen fahren! NW ist 1841 HW 07.12 047
Und dann so ab 1800 an der NWO Brücke

Greetz und Petrigeil HH


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Viel Erfolg heute. Fahre auch gerade Richtung Norden. Aber ich muss vorher abbiegen zum arbeiten mal sehen ob es in zwei Wochen klappt. 
Muß aber mal nach haken.  Was ist die NWO-Brücke?  Und wo ist die?


----------



## Jensik

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin,
@ Wattwurmbuddeln im Dunkeln? Mit einem Akku Baustrahler den ich in mein Brandungsdreibein hänge. Nicht Ideal, aber besser als nix.

Heute abend wird das nichts #d. Grünkohltour. Sollten aber trotzdem unbedingt mal zusammen los. Alleine ist zwar nett, aber bißchen klönen hin und wieder, und sehen das der Nachbar auch nichts fängt motiviert! :q. Leider kann ich in der Regel nur Freitagsabends bis Sonntagmorgens da ich auswärts arbeite und nur an den Wochenenden hier bin. Wenn du los ziehst, schreib einfach hier rein (mache ich auch), dann werden wir uns schon treffen.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ja Moin! 

Die Nummer mit m Akkubaustrahler sehr sehr geil! 
Schöne Idee zum Nachahmen! Die Dinger kosten aber einiges und n 2 ter Akku muss auch dabei sein! 
Ich komm grad vom Würmerstechen und werd so gegen 
18 hundert aufbrechen Richtung NWO Brücke!
In voller Hoffnung auf den ersten maßigen Dorsch! 

@Siggi die NWO ist beim Hotel Nordsee einfach mal googeln 


Greetz und Petrigeil HH


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

So gerade heim gekommen.  Ganz spontan um 15:00 entschlossen los zu fahren.  Sachen in die Karre und 100km Richtung Norden.  Eben Würmer gebuddelt und dann zum Helgoland Kai.  Nach einer halben Stunde die erste Klische und einn Stint.
Danach bis halb eins  nurnoch fehlbisse. Wohl nur Stinte am Platz.  Weiter vorne haben sie wohl gut Platten gefangen. Das sah ich aber erst wo die Schluss gemacht haben und mit den Fischen an mir vorbei sind. Naja nachstes mal anderer Platz und vielleicht doch kleinere Haken.  
Welche grosen fischt ihr so an der Nordsee?

Danke Herman für die Info.

Mfg Siggi


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude! 

Da warst du wesentlich erfolgreicher als ich gestern Siggi! 

Start war gut 1900 waren die Ruten drin und gleich auf einer Biss, doch das wars schon im Großen und Ganzen! Wurfweite mit sehr leichtem Rückenwind lag so um 120m und da ist an der NWO Brücke kein hallten für n Blei! >Gezeitendrift ohne Ende und hin und wieder n Krebs! Hab dann um halb 12 aufgegeben! Sagen wir es mal So ich hatte Hunger mir war ein wenig kalt und ich war müde! Eigentlich wollte ich nur mal eben kurz auf den Arm!  Alles in Allem eine Kliesche durfte ich dann auch noch verhaften! wenigstens kein S!

Naja nächste Woche kommt bestimmt! 

@ Siggi ich fische zur Zeit mit 1er Gamakatzu und die Klieschen kriegen die gut rein! 

Grettz und Petrigeil HH


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Also bisse hatte ich genug.  Denke mal das ich in einen stintschwarm geraten bin.  Alle grosen von 2-1/0 probiert.  Immer das gleiche.  Wie lang habt ihr denn eure mundschnur? In zwei Wochen wird wieder probiert.  Mal gucken was dann kommt.


----------



## Jensik

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich nur mal eben kurz auf den Arm!



Also, Hermann, selbst wenn ich dabei gewesen wäre , ob ich da hätte helfen können...:q

Petri Heil!


----------



## N00blikE05

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ach Leute das ist keine doch keine Kälte!:q Hab letztes Jahr mit meinem Kumpel bei -6°C von 22 bis 5 uhr morgens geangelt (Ölbrücke). :q:q:q Da sind uns die Wattwürmer trotz Salzwasser im Eimer festgefroren #q. Haben aber trotzdem noch gut am Haken gehalten. Achja Fazit eine Flunder ca 34 cm und 4 Aalmuttern und paar Minidorsche/Wittlinge.

Gruß


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Oh man da hab ich ja was gesagt! |uhoh:

Bin auch gerne Memme wenns mir dabei gut geht! 
Mittlerweile bin ich in einem Alter wo man einfach nicht mehr alles machen muss! 
Früher hatte ich auch schon Erfrierungen und gefangen hab ich da auch nix! Also geh ich heute einfach nach Hause und mit Milch und Keksen aufs Sofa! 

Bin nächstes We aber wieder am Start! Bin aber noch am Überlegen ob ich n bißchen Fremdgeh Richtung Knock! 
Ist die ganze Zeit Westwind angesagt!! 

Greetz und Petri HH


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

@HH
gib mal bitte bescheid, falls sich deine 'knock' plaene konkretisieren; ich wuerde mich da ggfs gerne reinhaengen. habe seit jahren vor, mal an der knock zu fischen/

schreibe dir gleich mal ne PN.

gruss
marc


----------



## Christian2512

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hallo. Danke erstmal für die vielen Berichte #6. Ich verfolge das schon länger. Hatte auch schon von Emden Knock gehört und das ist hoch interessant für mich, da es die nächst gelegene Stelle zum Brandungsangeln ist. Bitte berichten wenn ihr dort angelt. Würde mich ja gerne anschließen um von den Experten zu lernen aber nächstes Wochenende ist wie oft keine Zeit.:c


----------



## Jensik

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin,
der Wind hat ja wohl nachgelassen. Ich glaube, ich mache mich mal auf den Weg zum Würmerstechen, NW gegen 10:40 Uhr, HW 16:30 Uhr. Ich werde dann versuchen ein paar Wittlinge bei der NWO Brücke (Nordsee Hotel) zu erwischen. Jemand da, der sich anschließen möchte? 

Petri Heil!


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Also dann heute doch mal die Knock!!! 

Bis später oder so!


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

bin auf eure berichte gespannt .... viel glueck


----------



## Jensik

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin,
ich mache es kurz: der langweiligste Angeltag des Jahres! 5 Stunden an der NWO Brücke, kein Zupfer, kein Biss, kein gar nichts. Immerhin fast den ganzen Nachmittag Sonnenschein.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

@ Jensik wie bei mir letztes We! 
Mein Knockbericht von heute steht unter wo sind die Knockdorsche!

Greetz HH


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Dienstag geht es wieder los. Perfekte gezeiten. Hermann bist dabei? Die Platten noch da? Oder gehen die schon ins tiefe?


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Siggi! 


Wo wollste denn hin???

NW 13Uhr 01 HW  19uhr 26 Ist OK Südwind eher nicht so gut! 

Bin auf jeden Fall so um 12 Uhr rum an der Raffineriebrücke zum Würmerstechen! 
Dann sind wir auch richtig vor Ort und können Entscheiden wie die Lage ist! 
Frage in die Runde! 
War denn keiner mehr unterwegs ??
Bin im  Moment n bißchen heiß auf die Knock muss ich sagen! War letztes mal echt sehr Überzeugend!

Grüsse in die Runde HH


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

@Hermann
Wird wohl der kai werden. Ich habe einen Kumpel dabei der noch nie mit brandeln zu tun hatte und auch kein Gerät dafür hat.  Deswegen muss ich schon auf den Kai gehen.  Stechen wohl am Südstrand.  Mal gucken ob der ein oder andere Fisch zum ärgern da ist.


----------



## Jensik

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin,
macht ihr euch mal einen schönen Nachmittag! Unsereiner gehört leider noch zum arbeitenden Volk und muß auch zwischen und an den Feiertagen ran. Viel Petri Heil und berichtet anschl., hoffentlich mal wieder was positives...

Jensik


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

kommt man eigentlich an den kuehlwasserauslauf des kraftwerks ran?

das sieht sehr noch wolfsbarsch aus dort ...


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Hydrophil! 

Du meinst dem am Ufer oder??? 
Kommt man ran! Ist n kleiner Fußmarsch von ca 1 km bis da! War auch schon mal mit der Spinrute da unterwegs! Leider bis jetzt erfolglos, aber neuer Versuch neues Glück! 
Die Barsche sind im Sommer da irgendwo! Wo jetzt der JWP steht hatten 2 alte Herren ihre Reusen stehen, die hatten öfter mal einen dabei! Einmal durfte ich sogar bei denen einen 50 cm Exemplar bewundern! Die Jungs sagten mir die Barsche wären immer im ersten Korb vom Ufer aus gesehen drin und nur nach der Nacht! 

Greetz und Petrigeil und guten Rutsch euch allen HH


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

So wieder da.  Resultat 2 platten und zwei wittling.  Sehr viele fehl bisse
 K
A. Warum


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

@HH
ja genau den westlich des oelterminals beim kraftwerk.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude!

Frohes Neues! 

Ist irgendjemand irgendwie irgendwo irgendwann los gewesen die Tage???

Greetz und Petrigeil HH


----------



## takezo

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Wollte montag abend mal zum helgolandkai u hoffe dann auf einen platz ohne nummern ziehen...us ja krass dieses Jahr. ...


----------



## takezo

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Weiss jemand wie es mit dorschfaengen ausschaut? Schon wat da? Bislang hatte ich nur platte...leider ewas klein aber dafuer hat die stueckzahl gepasst...


----------



## Jxhnnx-Lxmbx

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moinsen zusammen.
Wie isses es denn weiter hinten auf den Mohlen wenn man am Helgolandkai vorbei Richtung Marineeinfahrt fährt? Das würde mich noch interessieren weils ja, wie ich schon häufiger gehört habe, am Helgolandkai relativ frech und voll ist...


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Also am Eingang zum Stützpunkt ist es am Ufer sehr schlickig. Kann dir aber nicht sagen wie es draußen aussieht.  Sind aber viele Muscheln am Strand.  Könnte also interessant sein.  

Wie sieht es denn dieses Wochenende aus mit dem Wasserstand? Ist bei sturm noch richtig Ebbe so das man Würmer buddeln kann oder fällt das aus?
Wäre nett wenn da jemand was zu sagen kann bevor ich 100km umsonst fahre.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Siggi! 

Wann wollste denn los?? Wollte wohl Samstag zum Würmerstechen nach Whv und dann Sonntag Morgen zur Knock zum Fischen! Wir hatten das Problem letztes Mal an der Knock wo bei exakt NW Punkt die Wattwurmfelder Handbreit überspühlt waren! In Whv ist mir das noch nie passiert ABER ich will nicht drauf schwören! Soll wohl ablandiger Wind in Whv sein so drückt es nicht ganz so auf n Strand!  Hab mehr Bock auf Knock wegen dem auflandigem Wind! 
Was ist sowieso in Whv lange nix Amtliches gehört?

@Jonny Limbo ich binauch nicht gern dort wenn du in Whv fischen gehst und einigermaßen Platz haben willst probier es beim Hotel Nordsee da hab ich auch schon maßige Dorsche gefangen bloß noch nicht diesen Winter!   


Greetz und Petrigeil HH#6


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Am 30en hatte ich ein paar Wittlinge und Platten.  Die Tage davor war es wohl viel besser.  Weiß noch nicht wann am we. Werde aber auf Mole oder Kai gehen.  Meine holde kann noch nicht so gut werfen.  Da wäre ich am Strand falsch.  Aber wir können demnächst echt mal los. Kann ruhig noch etwas kälter werden.  Ist ja noch kein richtiges Dorsch wetter. Mal gucken wie xer Wind bläst. 
Kannst was über die Molen in Whv sagen?


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Da hab ich mal vor ungefähr 13 Jahren drauf gesessen und auf den großen Wurf gehofft! Strömung ohne Ende und die Fische entweder riskieren beim hoch heben oder bis zum Ufer zurücklaufen und da Landen wenn man mal n vernünftigen Fisch dran haben sollte! Also richtig helfen kann ich nur in dem ich sage AUSPROBIEREN!!!!! 


|supergri


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Wie weit wirft deine Holde denn jetzt Siggi ????


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Kann ich noch nicht genau sagen.  Mit der Feeder hat sie 50-60 geschafft.  Jetzt hat sie eine richtige brandungsrute.  Damit erstmal üben.


----------



## Jxhnnx-Lxmbx

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Wie siehts denn so im Schnitt aus?! Eher Wilhelmshaven oder lieber Neuharlingersiel/Hooksiel etc.? Hätte ja echt gerne mal 'nen Dorsch an der Leine. Die Ausrüstung hab ich für Brandung. Nur isses ja auch immer 'n Stück bis zur Küste. Da will der Spot auch gut überlegt sein. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen da denn so? :vik:


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude! 

Mein Lieber Jonny! 

Also wenn du hier an der ostfriesischen Halbinsel in die Brandung gehst, dann solltest du dir immer die Stellen aussuchen, die direkt am tiefen Wasser liegen oder in der unmittelbaren Nähe! Es bringt nicht viel sich an die Priele der Flüsse die in das Wattenmeer münden zu setzen, es sei denn man hofft auf n paar gute Aale! ( was weniger oft der Fall ist)
Alles was mit richtigem Meeresfisch zu tun hat fängst du da nur durch Zufall! 
Gezielt Stellen auskucken, wo du möglichst Tiefes Wasser in Wurfweite hast, das sind die Erfolgversprechensden!( man was ein Wort)
Die ganze Küste zwischen den Insel fällt schon mal pauschal aus! 
Was bleibt ist immer noch ne Menge Strecke die sehr unterschiedlich beschaffen ist! 

Google hilft schon ganz gut weiter und wenns genau sein soll dann BSH-Seekarten! Ja die sind teuer, aber auch ziemlich genau! 

Also die Emsmündung und die Jademündung! 
Die Gegend um Emden soll gut sein, ich persönlich war aber noch nie da! Wenn es mich in Richtung Westwind zieht gehe ich am Liebsten an die Knock!
Ende letzten Jahres dort meinen bisher größten Nordseedorsch erbeutet, von sage und schreibe 50cm!

Die Jade ist vom Südstrand Whv bis nach Hooksiel Strand bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen gut!

Also ich würde es nicht zwischen der Raiffinerie-Brücke und dem Hooksieler Hafeneinfahrt Rechte seite probieren! Einfach zu schlickig dort! 
Direkt an der Hafeneinfahrt kann man aber wieder fischen und auch kurz linksseitig der Raffinerie-Brücke! Ansonsten kannst du von der Hooksieler Mole bis zum Helgolandkai alles ausprobieren! Mich würde z.B der JWP bei Nordwind noch mal reizen! So weit wie möglich nach vorne Laufen, irgendwann kommt ja der Zaun und genau da! 
War da schon mal einer???
Bitte PN an mich mit Bericht was geht!

Die andere Seite der Jademündung sprich Eckwarden ist auch noch interessant! 
Plattfische im Frühjahr und Herbst gehen fast immer da! 
Und der Fähranleger geht 200 m weit in die Nordsee die braucht man nicht werfen! Wesermündung und Cuxhafen müsstest du mal im Board hier selbst erforschen!


Also mit Enthusiasmus Ausdauer und der Neugier und Beobachtunggabe eines Forschers wirst du an der Nordsee auf jeden Fall nicht verhungern! 

Das gilt natürlich auch für all die anderen Leser! 

Mit sportlichem Petrigeil HH


----------



## Jxhnnx-Lxmbx

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Wow!

Danke für die Auskunftreiche Antwort. Das blöde is nur per Maps sieht irgendwie alles ziemlich schlickig aus... Die Eckwardengegend war ich schonmal. Ich glaube bei dem Fähranleger den Du meinst. War nur leider im Winter bei ca. 0 Grad, ordentlich Wind und (natürlch) Ebbe da. Seitdem noch nicht wieder. Hatte nätürlich die Gezeiten nicht gecheckt. Das war dann mal'n glattes Eigentor...

Danke!


----------



## N00blikE05

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hi, 

zwischen JWP und erster Ölbrücke ist fast alles sandig. Je weiter du zum Port kommst desto schlammiger wirds.


Gruß


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin und danke für die Blumen!

@ Jonny-Limbo ja die Gezeiten solltest du vorher einsehen! 
Ich kuck immer bei
http://de.windfinder.com/forecast/hooksiel_dlrg_haus

Da sind die Tiden und die Windrichtung  und Stärke und die Wettervorhersage passt auch meistens und das alles auf einer Seite zusammen

@ N00blikE05   Die Strecke kenn ich ja! Ich meinte wenn du nach vorne zum Kai vom JWP läufst. Du kommst bis ca 200m vor den Kai dann ist der Zaun durchgezogen! 
Meine Frau und ich waren da schon spazieren! Da wird man auch nicht vom Sicherheitsdienst vom Deich geschossen! 
Wir sind auch nicht über irgendwelche Zäune geklettert! Also alles ganz hoch offiziell! Wo der JWP am Ufer anfängt ist jetzt ja quasi der neue Geniusstrand, aber halt sehr schlickig!
Das wir um so weiter man den Port hochläuft immer besser! 

Ach wisst ihr was nächster Nordwind der mit Freizeit zusammenfällt greif ich da einfach mal an und lass mich überraschen!!

Petrigeil HH


----------



## N00blikE05

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Achso,

ne da war ich noch nicht...Muss ich mir mal angucken.
Es ist Sturmflut angesagt. Hab vorletztes Jahr mitm Kumpel versucht Wattwürmer zu graben.... war ne Katastrophe. Normalerweise konnte ich ca 90m rienlaufen aber da warens max 5. Viel zu nah an den Steinpackungen. Ich glaub dieses we mit angeln wird nichts.


Gruß


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Das gleiche hatte ich n paar Tage vor Weihnachten in Emden! Ich probier morgen früh Würmer für Sonntag zu stechen!
Wollt mal wieder anne Knock! Schön Westwind ca 6 bft da geht doch was vorausgesetzt man hat Würmer! 

Was meinst du denn N00blikE05 ist das nicht n Versuch wert bei Nord oder Nordostwind  an den JWP so weit wie möglich nach vorne??? 


  Greetz HH


----------



## wilhelm.t

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leute
Hallo Johnny
ich habe im hooksieler hafen mal testangeln gemacht,1platte
nwo erste mal 2 platten
zweite mal 1platte 2 wittlinge
Sonntag helgolandkai 11 platten 6 wittlinnge 1dorsch 45
heute letzte mole marieneeinfahrt ist windgeschützt 2wittlinge 1 dorsch 48
Sonntag werde ich mal vorletzte mole testen da noch nie angler gesehen


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

War ja wohl geiler Wind heute.  Ging bestimmt gut was. Werde gleich erst einmal noch ein paar neue vorfacher bauen. Sonntag geht es wieder los.  Ich hoffe mal das es klappt mit dem buddeln.  Aber zur Sicherheit nehme ich noch Tintenfisch mit. Wird wohl die nachmittags Flut werden.  Mal sehen ob ich auch nen Nordsee Leoparden bekomme.


----------



## N00blikE05

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn N00blikE05 ist das nicht n Versuch wert bei Nord oder Nordostwind  an den JWP so weit wie möglich nach vorne???
> 
> 
> Greetz HH



Ich gehe immer da buddeln (Erste Ölbrücke) und bei starkem Orkan bzw. Wind ausm Norden geht das Wasser einfach nicht zurück und das buddeln wird nichts.

Gruß


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Und Hermann wie hat es geklappt mit dem buddeln?


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ne Siggi !
Hab verpennt heut morgen! Will aber gleich los mal sehen ob das Wasser nicht zu hoch ist! BSH sagt 2 m über normal! Da stehen die Chancen auf Würmer eher schlecht, aber ich fahr trotzdem eben hin! Vielleicht Vielleicht mit ganz viel Glück! 
Werde berichten wie es war! NW ist kurz vor 22 Uhr bin also um spätestens 11 wieder inne Burch und schreib dann

Greetz HH


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Mion Leude! 

Komm grad von der Küste! 
Keine Chance auf Würmer! Raffinerie-Brücke nicht und in Hooksiel auch nicht! Das Waser war fast so hoch wie bei Flut! 
Ich werd morgen schön ausschlafen und sich die Dorsche mal erholen lassen von der ganzen Durcheinanderwirbelei bei dem Sturm heute! 

Greetz und N8  HH


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Wie Herman schon geschrieben hat gab es Gestern keine Würmer.
Habe es dann mit Tintenfisch probiert.  
Als gerade die Fische angefangen haben zu beissen hat eine Orkanboee das dreibein uber den Asphalt geschoben und umgeworfen.  
Da haben 10kg nicht gereicht zum fixieren. Noch nie passiert. Sonst nehme ich das Dreibein sogar furs Wels fischen.  
Naja ende vom Lied. Nichts im Eimer bzw. den Eimer als Grundverschoenerung der Nordsee zugeführt und an einer Rute drei Ringe geschrottet. Mal sehen ob der Blank auch was abbekommen hat.  Das sieht man ja beim nächsten mal.  
Aber Herman kennen gelernt.  Das war wenigstens etwas positives. 
Nachstes mal machen wir zusammen ne Tour.  
Fazit
Ein tag zum abgewöhnen.


----------



## wilhelm.t

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hollo siggi
Dann musst du ja der Angler hinter mir gewesen sein.
Ich hab dich ja mal am Helgolandkai gesehen, aber in deinen Floter 0 Wiedererkennung. 
Bin aber auch leer ausgegangen.


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Also Wilhelm wenn du nach mir gekommen bist und nen Fox Thermo hast dann ja. Ja wir haben uns letztes mal am Helgoland Kai gesehen da standen wir auch nebeneinander.  Daher wusste ich doch am Sonntag das du eine Shimano hast. 
Die Welt ist ein Dorf.  
Finde ich gut das du dich hier doch mit einbringst obwohl du ja letztes mal gesagt hast das du nur liest.  
Das macht das ganze ja interessant.  
Nächstes mal gehe ich aber nur los wenn ich an Würmer komme.


----------



## wilhelm.t

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ja genau der mit dem Fox Thermo.


----------



## KBL

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hi Siggi
 Du schreibst das du mit Tintenfisch als Köder geangelt hast. Wo hast du den Tintenfisch gekauft, und wie hast du ihn als Hakenköder aufbereitet? Hast du das schon öfter probiert und mit Tintenfisch schon gefangen?


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

tintenfisch gibbet in jedem besseren supermarkt, der metro, nem asialaden oAe.

die englaender fischen gerne dirty squid. d.h. der ist ungewaschen und stinkt.

kannst den tintenfisch vor dem angeln 1-2 tage in der waerme liegen lassen, dann hast du den selben effekt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ist aber wohl eher ein B- Köder oder? Würde mich mal interessieren, da ich auch öfter mal an der Küste bin...von Tintenfisch als Köder habe ich allerdings noch nie was gehört....jedenfalls nicht in DE.


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

muss net Zwingend ein B koeder sein ... wird in UK sehr viel verwandt und hat sicher seinen charme: ist sehr haltbar, riecht gut und faengt.


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Also ich fische auch lieber mit Wattis. Aber wie Hydro schon geschrieben hat wird es in den Nachbarländern sehr viel gefischt. An der Nordsee habe ich jetzt das erste mal damit gefischt.  Aber in der Türkei und in Frankreich habe ich damit gut gefangen.  Außerdem fische ich damit gerne auf Wels.  Dann lass ich ihn aber auch gerne ein paar Tage liegen.  Die welse lieben das.  Absolut faengig.  
Am Sonntag waren die Haken leer bevor das Dreibein über Kopf gegangen ist.  Also fressen sie es auch.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude!

Ja gestern waren wir mal wieder unterwegs! Schönes Gemeinschaftsangeln mit Siggi und sin Fru!
Nw ca 9uhr 30 Hwca 15 uhr 20 ! Würmerstechen unter Extrembedingungen imSchneesturm! Naja andere Wahnsinnige waren auch vor Ort und das echt nicht wenige! 
Danach ab zur NWO und schön unter der Brücke Platz genommen! Das Fischen war weniger spektakulär wenig eindeutige Bisse und insgesamt 3 Klieschen! Das Grillen und Klönen kam dafür nicht zu kurz genau wie der Erfahrungsaustausch! Dafür nochmal ein Dank hier an dieser Stelle und ich freu mich auf ne Wiederholung und auch das eventuell noch mehr Boardis sich anschließen! 

Und was ist mit den anderen hier war keiner  der Anwesenden unterwegs?? Wäre schön  ne kurze Fangmeldung abzugeben! 

Greetz und Petrigeil HH


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> Moin Leude!
> 
> Ja gestern waren wir mal wieder unterwegs! Schönes Gemeinschaftsangeln mit Siggi und sin Fru!
> Nw ca 9uhr 30 Hwca 15 uhr 20 ! Würmerstechen unter Extrembedingungen imSchneesturm! Naja andere Wahnsinnige waren auch vor Ort und das echt nicht wenige!
> Danach ab zur NWO und schön unter der Brücke Platz genommen! Das Fischen war weniger spektakulär wenig eindeutige Bisse und insgesamt 3 Klieschen! Das Grillen und Klönen kam dafür nicht zu kurz genau wie der Erfahrungsaustausch! Dafür nochmal ein Dank hier an dieser Stelle und ich freu mich auf ne Wiederholung und auch das eventuell noch mehr Boardis sich anschließen!
> 
> Und was ist mit den anderen hier war keiner  der Anwesenden unterwegs?? Wäre schön  ne kurze Fangmeldung abzugeben!
> 
> Greetz und Petrigeil HH



Kann mich da nur anschließen. Tolle Nummer.  Dank nochmals für den waren Gaumenschmaus. Die Würstchen waren absolute Bombe.  
Ein Lob an die Zeteler Fleischerinnung.
Wiederholung garantiert.  Nächste Sitzung an anderer Stelle um mal die ganze Küste zu testen. Habe heute mal ein altes Meeresangelbuch aufgeschlagen.  Stehen noch einige Plätze drin die getestet werden wollen.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Siggi  !

Neue Stellen?? Wo?? Dafür bin ich ja immer zu haben! 

Hab Dienstag unverhofft frei und werd wohl anne Knock fahren! 

Grüsse aus dem nächtlichem Friesland


----------



## N00blikE05

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hi,

wollte am We mitm Kumpel und Vatten in WHV angeln fahren. Nun stellt sich die Frage, ob wie im Hafen oder an der NWO Brücke angeln sollen. Habt ihr was gehört wie es im Hafen derzeit ist?

Gruß


----------



## Schugga

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hallo, Ihr |wavey:

Kann man eigentlich auf die NWO-Brücke rauf?
Oder wo geht Ihr da immer hin? |kopfkrat


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Neben die Brücke. Und dann vom Ufer mit ganz normalen Brandungsgeschirr

Aber heftige Strömung da.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude!!!

Ist heut wer am Start? 

Werd jetzt gleich Gerödel packen und auf zur NWO und mich da ganz an die Maademündung setzen! 


Biss dennsen HH


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude! 


Lange Rede gar kein Sinn! 

Bedingungen gut bis top  Wind 3-4 von Vorne, aber kein Fisch zum Biss zu verleiten! >Würmer auch ständig ab als ob die Krabben wieder da sind! 

Naja ist ja auch mal so das aber auch gar nichts geht und das war dann wohl heute! 


Petrigeil HH


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Wie ich letzte Woche schon geschrieben habe.  Krebse sind schon da.

Also setz eure Haken höher.

Haken mitte und oben dann geht's

Mal gucken ob bei uns morgen mehr geht.


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

So heute leider letzter Trip für diese Saison.  
Eine wirklich schöne Platte. Krebse sind da wie im Sommer. 
Selbst an Haken 1m über Grund vergreifen die sich. 
Fast nur Krebse gefüttert heute.  
Konnte man zeitweise nicht gegen aufziehen. 
Schade viel zu früh dieses jahr


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude! 

Habs heut mal wieder in Hooksiel versucht! 
NW 8 05 HW 14 Uhr 
Wind 3- 4 aus Nord!

War schon früh am Wasser und hatte die Ruten um Punkt 8 im Wasser! Erster Wurf erster Treffer! Untermaßiger Butt schön zurückgesetzt und wieder neu aufmunitioniert
und weiter! 
Nächste Platte! Diesmal Maß! 
Das Wasser fing so langsam an das Watt zu verschlucken und da war erst mal für ne Stunde Ruhe, aber danach eine Zündung nach der anderen! Insgesammt über 20 Bisse und 10 Fische gelandet davon 7 maßig!
Hin und wieder n schönen Schnack mit den Touristen gehalten!

Schöner Tag trotz Ostertrubel am Strand! 


Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Schugga

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Das klingt nach einem super Tag 

Petri, Herman Hummerich!


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude! 

So bin dann mal wieder in Hooksiel Bericht folgt! 

Biss dennsen


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ja Leude schöner Tag an meinem geliebten Meer! 

NW ca 9 Hw ca 15 Uhr leicht auflandiger Wind von 2 auf 1 abflauend leider! 

Start war gut 9 Uhr aufs Watt und raus mit den Ruten! 

Nach 5 Minuten schon den ersten Kontakt! 

Leider nichts, aber guter Biss! 
An der 2 ten Rute wackelte es auch schon verdächtig und Kliesche! Nagut! Bisse Bisse Bisse aber erst mal wieder keinen verwandelt! Nach einer Stunde kam dann die erste Flunder an Land! Die 2 te folgte kurz bevor das Wasser and der Kante zum Strand stand! 
Und weiter munter Zündung um Zündung! Wirklich gute Bisse die ich aber nicht verwandeln konnte! Stunde vor HW war das vorbei und die erste Stunde nach HW noch n paar Bisse und dann war auch Feierabend! 

Die ganzen Fehlbisse schiebe ich auf den mangelnden Wind! Die Bisse waren gut aber wohl nicht so herzhaft wie bei mehr Wind, sonst könnte ich mir die schlecht Ausbeute von 3 Fischen auf ca 20 gute Bisse nicht erklären!  
Ach ja und Krebse sind zwar da aber nicht sehr aktiv konnte 2 Stück für meine persönliche Fagliste verbuchen!

Euch noch schöne Restostern 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Boar- geilomat! So oder so ähnlich hatte ich es mir das letzte mal auch vorgestellt. Wünsch dir ein dickes Petri dafür!


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Wir waren letzten Samstag am Wasser und haben jeder 3 dicke Platten gefangen.
Haken von Haus aus 1/0 und grösser.
Aus Jux auch mal Muschelfleisch genommen.....zack....dickste Scholle des Tages.
Wattis länger wie 20 min im Wasser macht nackte Haken. Krebse sind also schon da


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Jo Jacky Fan, das klingt doch nach Meer!

Ich warte ja auf Ost oder NORDOSTWIND um hier oben mal wieder anzugreifen! 

Wo habt ihr denn gesessen?? 

Biss die Tage 

HH


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Auf der Strecke Richtung Hooksiel Aussenhafen


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude!

Weiß hier einer oder eine ob der Zaun in Hooksiel schon wieder dicht ist???

Ich meine den der den Hafen vom Strand trennt! Am Tor Richtung Wasser!War gestern oder heute jemand da zufällig spazieren??

Danke für die Antwort und 

Biss die Tage


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Herman, kann leider nix berichten,aber interessiert mich auch wohl^^


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude! 

Gestern war endlich mal wieder Nordwind und die Tide passte um es mal wieder am Hooksieler Strand zu versuchen! NW 12 uhr 50 HW 19 Uhr Wind 4-5 aus Nord  total bedeckt und leichter Niesel

Der erste Schock der Zaun ist wieder da! 

Oh man das wars dann wohl, aber nur sprechenden Menschen kann geholfen werden und fragen kostet nix!

Ab zum Strandwärter Häuschen und eben n feinen Plausch gehalten! 
Erst mal erklärt was ich wie und wo beabsichtige und wollte sogar  die 3€ zahlen! Der gute Mann sagte nur bei dem Wetter würde er auch gleich Feierabend machen und ich solle man tun wofür ich gekommen wäre!

Super!!! 

Also Leute fragt nach und besteht nicht auf irgendetwas!

Nächtes Mal kann s NEIN sein, dann bin ich aber auch nicht sauer! Wir haben die ganzen Wintermonate und die Nachtfluten im Sommer gehören uns auch, also bloß nicht ausfallend werden, sonst ist der Spaß wohl irgendwann vorbei! 
Ausweichen kann man ,auf die Mole! Ist zwar nicht so schön aber fangen tut sie auch! 

Naja dann gings los! Würmer bei der Raffineriebrücke besorgt und um 1 war ich vorne an der Waterkant und bereit für alle Schandtaten!


Lange Rede gar kein Sinn! Außer Krebsen nix  gewesen!

Nicht ein Biss gar nichts! 

Echt ernüchternt, aber ich denke das der Wind schon n paar Tage vorher auf den Strand stehen um ihn fängig zu machen! 

Naja nächste Woche wird wieder angegriffen 

Biss die Tage und Petrigeil

HH


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude!

Ostwind ca um 3 nachher auf Südost drehend

Nw 7 uhr 20 Hw 13 uhr 22!

Raffineriebrücke Würmerstechen und Ansitz!


Ein Biss kein Fisch!

Das einzig Positive war das die Jugendgruppe vom WhV Angelverein da war und die Küste unsicher gemacht hat! 

Die Jungs konnten dann doch noch 2 kleine Flundern strecken! Sprich ca 30 Würmer gleichzeitig 6 Stunden im Wasser und  einfach nix zu machen! 

Naja euch noch n schönen Sonntag und 

Petrigeil 

HH


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Hermann
Dann warst du der redsehlige Geselle, der mit uns dort fischte.
Kleine Korrektur:
Insgesammt sind an dem Sonntag von uns über 15 Platte gefangen worden.
Bist halt zu früh gegangen


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Jacky Fan! 

Jo da kam dann ja doch noch was, obwohl ich für die Anzahl an Haken und Anglern die Ausbeute für eher schlecht halte! 

Wie lange hattet ihr denn noch gemacht???

Ich war ja  bis Anfang ablaufend da und da hatten die Jugendlichen ihr Geraffel schon zusammen gepackt!  

Greetzi HH


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Gefangen haben wir beim Umschwung. Einige sind geblieben bis die Würmer auf waren, da ging dann was. 
Auch heute war ich da.
Erst Ententeich, aber beim Umschlagen auf Ablauf kam der Wind.
Mit der Strömung gab dann auch Bisse im Minutentakt.
Denke mal das der Kollege Krebs sich mt dem Strom zurück zieht und die Platten dann aktiv fressen.
Konnte so noch den Schneider in drei Pfannenfische umwandeln.
Bei auflaufend bleiben die 120gr liegen, bei Abstrom fangen die Bleie an zu laufen.
Da ich alleine da war hab ich auf Kralle verzichtet und so die Sandbank abgesucht.


----------



## abzumangeln

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Cooler threat


----------



## bottito

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin zusammen,



ich werde Ende Juli/Anfang August in Dornum oder Umgebung Urlaub machen.



Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo man möglicherweise mit der Brandungsrute Erfolg haben könnte oder auch vom Ufer aus mit der Spinnrute?



Viele Grüße und Petri Heil!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bottito

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Niemand hier aus der Gegend?


----------



## Schugga

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Naja, Dornum ist schon 'ne Ecke weg von Wilhelmshaven & Hooksiel (wo es in diesem Thread halt drum geht)


----------



## bottito

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

genau bin ich in Blomfeld. Da ich mit dem Auto da bin, sind Fahrten zu den Angelplätzen kein Problem.

Ich würde mal wieder gern die Brandungsruten zum Einsatz bringen. Gibt es da in der Gegend aussichtsreiche Stellen?


----------



## wave1968

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hallo,
 geht derzeit was zwischen Hooksiel und Jade-Weser-Port?

 Gruß
 Jürgen


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Jürgen! 


Keine Ahnung müsste aber bald los gehen! 
Werd nächste Woche mal an die Knock! 

Und dann jibbet n Bericht! 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin inne Runde! @Herman am kommenden Freitag? Dann wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Christian2512

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin. Ich hoffe ihr seit dann schon erfolgreich.#6 Bitte berichten...
Meine Anfahrt ist zu lang für einfach nur mal so versuchen.:c Danke.


----------



## wave1968

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Okay, ich werde in Kürze auch mal versuchen was machbar ist und dann berichten! 

 Beste Grüße und viel Erfolg wünsche ich!

 Jürgen


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude! 

Heut mal probiert! 

Wetter war wohl zu gut bin nach 4 Stunden mit 0 Biss und 0 Fisch nach Hause!

Dafür aber im Wald erfolgreich Maronen verhaftet!

Wenigstens etwas für die Pfanne! 

Ach ja Granat war auch so gut wie noch gar nicht an der Kante!

Ist wohl einfach noch zu warm dieses Jahr! 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude! 

5 Windstärken heute! Schön! 

Vielleicht zu schön!  

Ein guten Butt von 36 und das gleich zu Anfang! 

Zwischendurch noch n Biss!

Der Butt ist für den ersten der Saison super!

Kann so weitergehen! 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moinsen in die Runde!!

Ja nu will ich auch mal wieder meinen Senf dazu geben!

Angriff war am Samstag 19:00- HW 22:35 Wind 2-3 
Ausbeute tja ...
8 Wittlinge,1 Aalmutter und 1!!!Petermännchen aber keiner verwertbar!

Das Petermännchen verwunderte mich dabei am meisten- nicht zuletzt der Giftigkeit wegen, aber wir haben es beide schadlos überstanden...

Alles im allen schön mal wieder am Wasser gewesen zu sein... 
Hoffe hier bald mal wieder von euch zu lesen!
Greetz und tight lines !!


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude!

Tach Eely! Fettes Petri!

Endlich mal einer der los geht! Und n Petermännchen fängt! 
Alle Achtung hatte ich noch nie!
Wo warste genau???

Will nächste Woche wohl mal wieder angreifen! 

Na dann Biss die Tage!


----------



## eelhunter29

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Heyho H.H. 
War an der Raffinerie Brücke! War gestern dort noch Krabbenschieben und gesehen das ich ganz schön glück mit meinem Zeug gehabt habe- junge junge watn Steine!
Oh nächste Woche? Sonntag wieder?


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude!

Morgen früh noch jemand am Start, oder die Tage los gewesen???

Sonst guten Rutsch euch allen 

HH


----------



## nur mal kurz

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin zusammen,

ich mache ab morgen Urlaub in der Nähe von Bensersiel. Ich wollte dort mal in die Brandung gehen. Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben, wo man dort erfolgreich sein könnte? Und ab wann es sich in der Regel lohnt. Wollte mit Wattwürmern los. 

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude! 


NW 8Uhr 39  HW 14Uhr 51 !

Wind leicht aus Südost ansteigend auf 3 


Seit langem mal wieder unterwegs und ich kann nur sagen :
Die Klieschen sind da! 

Konnte heute an der NWO Brücke 8 Stück verhaften und 5 Wittlinge gabs auch noch! 

Ist im Moment keiner unterwegs oder habt ihr das alle für euch behalten???
Bisse satt und erst schlechte Ausbeute mit 2 er Haken gings dann! 

Euch n Guten Rutsch und wir sehen uns im NEuen Jahr 

Greetz HH


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude!

Freitag war für mich Anangeln an der Raffineriebrücke!

Leichte Brise aus Ost 
Nw 13Uhr 15 Hw 19 Uhr15

Ja erst saßen wir direkt am JWP! Da war aber nach 2 Stunden noch überhauptnix und dann sind wir zur Raffineriebrücke gewechselt! 
Gute Wahl die Bisse ließen nicht lange auf sich warten und nach einigen Fehlbissen hing die erste Flunder am Haken! Ging auch so weiter und am Ende so gegen 20 Uhr hatte mein Kollege 3 und ich auch 3 gute Fische im Sack. 
Die neben uns haben auf jeden Fall auch einige Fische gefangen!

Mein Kollege war schon ein paar Tage vorher los und sie konnten zu zweit 12 Fische mit nach Hause nehmen! 

Fazit trotz wenig Wind auf jeden Fall nicht geschneidert und um die 15 Bisse gehabt! 
Sprich Fisch ist  da wo seid ihr???

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Timovdh

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hallo, wo kann man bei Wilhelmshaven Watwürmer kaufen?


----------



## moep

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ich glaube in Bockhorn bei Ingo Frerichs kannst du vorbestellen.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ja Moin! 

Bei Ingo hab ich schon mal welche bekommen!

Leider mangels Nachfrage nur ab einem Bestellwert von 50 €!

Billiger ist selbergraben! 

Grabegabel sollte mit breiten Zinken sein! 
Kostet ca 20 € und dann ne Stunde vor Nw losziehen zur RaffinerieBrücke ( WHv Raffineriegesellschaft mbH ) !

Google maps kennt das! Und da dann ne Stelle suchen die viele Kothaufen von Wattwürmer hat und einfach anfangen zu graben!
2 Stich breit und den Aushub nach links und rechts vom Loch als Damm ablegen! 
Die Würmer sitzen meist ein wenig tiefer als die Gabel ist also nur nach dem Einstich mit dem Körpergewicht auf die Gabel legen und dann hast du die fehlenden 5 cm Tiefe!

Viel Glück und graden Rücken!

HH



*
*


----------



## Timovdh

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Danke für den Tip aber ich bin hier nur im Urlaub und für einmaliges angeln an der Nordsee eine Grabegabel kaufen lohnt nicht wirklich..werde es nochmal mit meinem Klapspaten versuchen und zur Not Tauwürmer nehmen.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Autsch!!!


----------



## bottito

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin zusammen,
Ich plane einen Besuch in Hooksiel zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr. Lohnt es sich die Brandungsangeln oder irgendwas mitzunehmen? Bzw. hat jemand Tipps, was man um diese Jahreszeit machen kann?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Christian2512

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hallo,

die Zeit ist gut fürs Brandungsangeln. Vielleicht zeigt dir ja einer der Experten vor Ort die besten Stellen.


----------



## bottito

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Vielen Dank!

Auch danke an Herman für die PN.

Falls es noch ein paar Tipps gibt, bin ich immer interessiert ;-)

Bis bald
Bottito


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude!

Wittlinge sind da!


----------



## moep

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin,

 Allerdings beißen fast nur kleine.


----------



## takezo

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Jep. Lohnt noch nich...kumpel hat sich auch dumm u daemlich gefangen aber nix zum mitnehmen gehabt...aber egal, die saison nimmt auf jeden fall fahrt auf...werd in der kommende woche auch mal einen versuch starten...
noch ein paar wochen dann geht hoffentlich richtig was...nach der besch...wolfsbarschsaison ist das grad mein strohalm


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude! 

Heute in Hooksiel gewesen! 

Mit 2 Mann 17 Fische!

4 kleine Wittlinge, 1 großen Stindt und 12 Butt! 

Dat war schon mal gut!!

Biss die Tage


----------



## schirmchen

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> Moin Leude!
> 
> Heute in Hooksiel gewesen!
> 
> Mit 2 Mann 17 Fische!
> 
> 4 kleine Wittlinge, 1 großen Stindt und 12 Butt!
> 
> Dat war schon mal gut!!
> 
> Biss die Tage



Hallo,
genau so was will ich auch!!!   

Bin Anfang November in Hooksiel. Wittlinge müsste es dann doch noch geben, oder? 
Für Tipps zu guten Plätzen wäre ich dankbar. 

Noch eine Zusatzfrage: Der Außenhafen Hooksiel: Zählt der noch zur Nordsee ( = ohne Schein) oder muss man dort eine Gastkarte haben? 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude! 

Geile Bedingungen!

Heute Hooksiel von 6 bis 13 Uhr beangelt und mit 2 Mann 

13 Butt und 19 Wittlinge! 

Die Butts waren bis 36 cm groß! 

Also heut Abend gibts auf jeden Fall Fisch! 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## takezo

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hi Hermann,
Wir waren gestern auch los u Haben leider nur 2 Schollen erbeuten können....|uhoh:

Grund waren die Unmengen von leider viel zu klEinen Wittlingen. Angel grad drin, zupelzupel, Systeme voll Wittling.
Leider werden hier ja auch viele verangelt, so dass ich echt am überlegen bin erstmal 3-4 Wochen nich loszugehen in der Hoffnung das die lütten dann den großen gewichen sind, so hat es jedenfalls keinennspass gemacht u die Schollen hatten keine Chance die Würmer zu greifen...
muss aber auch sagen das wir recht tief gefischt haben, evtl siehts vom Strand besser (wittlingfreier :q ) aus.

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Christian2512

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin zusammen

überlege am Wochenende mal den Weg zu euch in Angriff zu nehmen. Am Knock ist bei Ostwind ja nicht so toll. Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp zum Angelplatz geben? Wo läuft es im Moment?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## moep

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Von laufen kann man nicht sprechen, es beißt zur Zeit eigentlich nur Kleinkram und das überall.

 Gruß


----------



## Christian2512

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Nur zur Info, ich war dann auch nicht los. Danke für die Tipps.#6


----------



## chris3089

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Moin

Würde gerne mit 2 bekannten in Hooksiel oder in Wilhelmshaven am Helgolandkai angeln gehen.
Bin mir jedoch nicht ganz sicher was ich dazu beachten muss?
Kann ich dort Angeln ohne Mitglied im Verein zu sein?

Brauche ich als Grundvoraussetzung eine Sportfischerprüfung? 

Wäre dankbar über eine Aufklärung |uhoh:


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude!

Wittlinge sind leider immer noch da!

Und die Klieschen auch wieder! 

Wittlinge leider sehr klein die Klieschen aber in guter Größe! 

NWO Brücke war wieder die Top Adresse! 

Waren kurz bei den anderen am Helgolandkai, die auch gut gefangen haben! 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Hering13

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

War gestern zwischen 20:00 und 0:00 Uhr am Helgoland Kai. 8 Wittlinge. 10...30 cm schwimmen wieder|bigeyes. 1 Kliesche 30 cm durfte mit nach Hause.  Die Bisse der Wittlinge häuften sich ab 22:30.


----------



## Hering13

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Heute noch einmal los zwischen Öldruck und Jade-Weser-Port. Von 10:00 bis 14:00Uhr. Eine gute Flunder 35 cm. Sonst nur kleine Wittlinge. Bisse zwischen 10:30...11:30. Danach erst einmal Pause bis 13:30. Danach noch einmal ein paar Wittlinge. PETRI


----------



## stp69

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin 

Brandungsangeln wollte ich ursprünglich nicht,  da die Ausrüstung zu speziell ist und an mir heimischen Gewässer nicht  eingesetzt werden kann,  Flüsse und Kanäle im Ruhrgebiet. 

So wie es gerade steht kann ich es mir aber ausleihen.  Daher mal ne Frage zur Lokation.  Ende August 2017  bin ich auf dem Campingplatz in Schillig. Allerdings nicht mobil,  

Ist das Brandungsangeln da überhaupt in zu Fuß erreichbaren Gebieten erlaubt? Wenn ja,  wo und wo bekomm ich den Erlaubnisschein?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## banzinator

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Also in meinem Urlaub habe ich dirverse Angler direkt am dem Teil Sandstrand in Schillig gesehen.


----------



## Hering13

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Oder versuche es auf der Mole am Hafen.


----------



## Maxthecat

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin !
Wir waren am Samstag erst zwischen den Ölbrücken Wattis buddel , was sich schwierig und mühsam gestaltete . Dann ab nach Whv'en an die Mole ,dort bekamen wir von ca. 13:30 bis 17:00 Uhr Bisse und konnten 7 Klischen / Flunden und ne kleinen Wittling landen .

An Montag konnte ein Angelkollege in Voslap ne schönen Butt verhaften !#6 Auch bei ihm gestaltete sich die Suche nach Wattwürmern sehr schwierig ,hoffentlich wird das mit steigenden Temperaturen etwas besser .

Schade das der schöne Genius Strand in Voslap verschwunden ist durch den Bau des JWP , dort ging das immer ruckzuck mit Wattwürmern buddeln .


----------



## Hering13

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Petri zu den Platten,

 Wo habt ihr denn am Helgolandkai gestanden? Molenspitze oder in der Mitte?|kopfkrat

 Gruß
 Hering13


----------



## Nordvirus1969

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ja Moin tolles Thema ich bin ab Oktober bis Januar immer in WHV am angeln und das schon sein ca 20 Jahre leider gibt es nicht mehr so viel Dorsch wie damals aber hin und wieder sind ein paar schöne Platte da zu fangen!  Gruß Renè


----------



## Maxthecat

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin !
Ja genau , an der Spitze der Mole , wenn es möglich ist ! Stimmt , früher war es um die Winterzeit besser mit den Dorschen in Whv'en an der Mole . Mit viel Glück konnte man da bis zu 15 Fische fangen und es waren auch 1 bis 3 große Dorsche dabei ( ca. 60 cm ) ! 

Vereinzelt war auch mal ein größerer Dorsch dabei . Einem Jungangler hatte ich dort an der Mole mal geholfen , ne dicken Dorsch zu Landen  (1990/91 der war über 80 cm lang ! )
Ich bin damals in der Mitte von der Mole die Treppe runter, um den schweren Fisch an der Schwanzwurzel noch zu packen , sonst wäre er weg gewesen !

Vielleicht kommt das ja alles mal wieder und es erholt sich der Fischbestand dort . Zumindest fängt man jetzt Klieschen - Flundern und im April / Mai  die Schollen .#6

Im Herbst so mitte Oktober - Dezember gehts auch gut mit den Klieschen und Flundern . Oft sind auch kleine bis mittlere Wittlinge , Franzosen -Dorsch dabei .
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Hering13

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Danke für die prompte Antwort.#h

 Sind übernächste Wochenende noch einmal oben im Norden.
 Wollen es dann mal am Kai und an der Ölpier JWP versuchen.
 Vor 2 Wochen hatte ich am Helgoland Kai 1 Flunder ca. 35 und eine Kliesche um die 30.

 4.-te Laterne von der Spitze aus.

 Gruß
 Hering13


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude! 

Heute mal auf Butt in Hooksiel gewesen! 

NW 14Uhr 5  HW 20Uhr 30 
Wind 3-4 Ost!

Wattwürmer zu finden ist mittlerweile echt Arbeit!

War so um 1600 am Wasser und die Bisse ließen trotz allem auf sich warten ! Gegen 1730 endlich n kleiner Zupfer! 
 Insgesamt 7 mal richtig Zündung und 4 Fische für zu Hause! 

Jo alles in allem guter Frühjahrsauftackt!

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## stp69

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin 

Was bedeutet es, dass die Wattwürmer schwer zu finden sind? 

Ich bin ja ab Sonntag zunächst gegenüber WHv, u.A in Feddarwardersiel und danach Nordenham und Anfang April für'n paar Tage in Schillig, könnte auch in WHv mich irgendwo hinstellen. Natürlich, wie schon für Ende August geplant (s. einige Beiträge vorher) mal die Ruten raus 

Wenn ich in Googlemaps mir den Helgolandkai angucke, schöner Parkplatz daneben, wir sind ja bequem, brauche ich da eine Gastkarte oder zählt das zum Meer? 

P. S. Kennt jemand da inne Ecke nen  netten Parkplatz an dem ich mit Wohnmobil nächtigen darf ohne sofort nen Großeinsatz auszulösen? Meinem knappen Urlaub Budget würde das sehr helfen :q 

Vielleicht hat ja hier ein Anwohner in Hafennähe ne idee :vik:

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Maxthecat

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin !
Das heißt du musst ganz schön buddeln nach den Wattwürmern !
Wir haben letzten so gute 2 Std . für ca. 35 Stück gebraucht . Mal findeste gleich 3 - 5 St. an einer Stelle ,dann wieder bei den nächsten paar Löchern nichts .

Angeln kannste an der Nordsee so , da brauchste keine Gastkarte bzw. Erlaubnisschein für . Früher gab es mal den Jahresfischereischein für 10 DM beim Cityhaus ( das ist beim Rathausplatz in WHV ) in Abteilung Ordnungsamt . ein paar Jahre später gab es den umsonst , braucht man nur ein Passbild und Personalausweis mit bringen .

Meinen habe ich mir als Schüler 1974 für  10 DM geholt , den habe ich zwar noch aber , im Jahr 1992 habe ich mir mal einen neuen ausstellen lassen . Den kannste du , glaube ich zumindest , immer noch kostenlos bekommen , falls du einen haben möchtest . Brauchen tut man den hier oben aber nicht unbedingt !

Also , mit dem Wohnmobil stehen im Sommer - Frühjahr oft viele auf dem Parkplatz am Helgoland-Kai ,ob es da spezielle Parkplätze gibt, bezüglich  Wohnmobil und extra ausgewiesen sind , das weiß ich nicht . 

Ansonsten oben am Fliegendeich ( auch Südstrand ) standen Abends und Nachts auch sehr viele mit ihren Wohnmobilen . Ob das noch gestattet ist kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen . 
An die Küste fahren ja viele mit ihren Wohnmobilen ,vielleicht findest da was über google , wo die sich austauschen und Standplätze für Wohnmobile zum nächtigen vorschlagen ,angeben .
LG.
Dieter


----------



## Ulwert

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Der Jahresfischereischeine wird an der Nordsee nicht unbedingt benötigt.Für eine Ausgabe ist eine abgelegte Sportfischerprüfung erforderlich.Diese Regelung ist seit Ende der 70 in Kraft und wurde auf Lebenszeit ausgestellt,entweder man hatte den Schein vorher 3 Jahre oder eben eine Prüfung abgelegt.
Womo Stellplatz an der Schleuseninsel


----------



## stp69

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Dieter & Ulwert, 

Danke für die vielen info. Steh nun seit samstag in Feddarwardersiel. Für mich als Landei war die Idee, ich grabe da, wo ich diese kleinen Häufchen sehe, welche Wattwürmer hinterlassen. Nur hier sehe ich die gar nicht. Auch bin ich nach 3-5 Metern schon bis an den knien im Watt. Ich kenn da halt nur die klassischen Badestrände, bei denen sich Häufchen an Häufchen sammelt und wo ich weit rauslaufen kann und max bis an den Knöchel insinke. 

Neuland für mich. 

Hab gestern, da keine Alternative, einfach mal ne Garnele auf Grund abgelegt, Ausgang Hafen in die Fahrrinne. War ja kaum Wind (23-2 uhr) und mit der deren Rute wie zuhause am Kanal ne Garnele langsam zurück gezupft. 

Geschneidert aber hat Spaß gemacht :q

Vermutlich mögen Nordsee Fische keine Garnelen von netto 

Freu mich auf weitere Anregungen und nen kostenlosen Parkplatz. Schleuseninsel ist kostenpflichtig. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Hering13

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Würmer gehen ganz gut in Schillig, am Kinderspelplatz raus bis zu den Häufchen.

 1Std. ca 50Stk.:m

 Gruß
 Hering 13


----------



## Hering13

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Kinderspielplatz|rotwerden


----------



## Maxthecat

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Stephan !
Ja ist dort teils recht matschig zwischen den Ölbrücken in Voslap oder hast du am Südstrand direkt im Watt gebuddelt . Da kannst es eher vergessen ,besser in Voslap zwischen den ersten beiden Ölbrücken link von Hooksieler Hafen die .

Du kann aberauch Heringsfetzen nehmern ( gehen sogar die gesalzenen dafür ! ) oder auch rohe Miesmuschel das Fleisch dazu . Allerdings ist das recht weich und würde schlecht am Vorfach bzw. Haken halten , dafür gibt es dann dieses Bait Eleastic's womit du das Muschelfleisch oder auch mal Wattwürmer umwickeln kannst .

Das halt Bombe damit und extreme Weitwürfe aus !
Denn ein paar schöne Urlaubstage und Petri Heil !#h
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gemüsetaxi

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



stp69 schrieb:


> Moin Dieter & Ulwert,
> 
> Danke für die vielen info. Steh nun seit samstag in Feddarwardersiel. Für mich als Landei war die Idee, ich grabe da, wo ich diese kleinen Häufchen sehe, welche Wattwürmer hinterlassen. Nur hier sehe ich die gar nicht. Auch bin ich nach 3-5 Metern schon bis an den knien im Watt. Ich kenn da halt nur die klassischen Badestrände, bei denen sich Häufchen an Häufchen sammelt und wo ich weit rauslaufen kann und max bis an den Knöchel insinke.
> 
> Neuland für mich.
> 
> Hab gestern, da keine Alternative, einfach mal ne Garnele auf Grund abgelegt, Ausgang Hafen in die Fahrrinne. War ja kaum Wind (23-2 uhr) und mit der deren Rute wie zuhause am Kanal ne Garnele langsam zurück gezupft.
> 
> Geschneidert aber hat Spaß gemacht :q
> 
> Vermutlich mögen Nordsee Fische keine Garnelen von netto
> 
> Freu mich auf weitere Anregungen und nen kostenlosen Parkplatz. Schleuseninsel ist kostenpflichtig.
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Moin . Egal bei welchem Discounter du Garnelen kaufst . Du wirst mit den Dingern nix fangen da sie voll mit Zusatzstoffen sind und das schmeckt den Fischen nicht . Freund von mir hatte sich letztes Jahr gewundert warum nicht ein einziger Aal in der Elbe auf die Teile anbiss . Habe ihn mal darauf hingewiesen die Packung umzudrehen und siehe da , es ist Zitronensäure drin . |rolleyes


----------



## stp69

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin 

Bin heute bei bestem Wetter am Helgolandkai angekommen. Da ich mit Wattwürmer kein Glück hatte hab ich mir 5 tiefgefroren  Heringe, nicht ausgenommen, besorgt. 

Jetzt gerade ist Hochwasser werfe nach dem essen mal ne runde drehen vielleicht is ja grad wer unterwegs. 

Mein Plan ist, in der Nacht mal selbst ans Wasser zu gehen. 

Ist hier jemand heute oder am Wochenende dort unterwegs? 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude!

Ich mach s Kurz 

Heut mal schön Ostwind Stärke 4 

Hooksiel Strand 8 Platte 

Von 25 bis 36 cm 2 kleine schwimmen wieder 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Dirk.hunter

Moin,
Ist hier noch jemand aktiv?
Ich Taste mich so langsam ran die Nordsee.
Ich war Anfang Dezember an den ölbrücken ( ich denke das es die ölbrücken waren. Das war rechts neben hooksiel Außenhafen. Korrigiert mich bitte wenn es falsch ist.) 
Habe Witzlinge ohne Ende gefangen und nach einer Stunde eingepackt weil ich nicht alle verangeln wollte.
Wie sieht es momentan aus ? Wollte dieses oder nächstes Wochenende mal los und gucken ob die größeren schon da sind oder die ein oder andere Platte.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maxthecat

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Dirk_Hunter !
Ja , das nennt sich Ölpier dort zwischen Hooksiel und dem Jade-Weser -Port . Je kälter das Wasser ist (derzeit wohl so um 6 Grad die Nordsee ) , um so größer ist die Chance auf etwas größere Dorsche .

Es wurden in den letzten Wochen schon welche um die 45 -50 cm dort gefangen . Auch Klieschen kannste da jetzt als Beifang mit dran haben. Wittlinge gibt es auch sehr viele , meist kleine aber auch mal gute Größen dabei für die Pfanne .

Mit den Aktivitäten der Fische ist das täglich unterschiedlich dort . Schaue dir das auf www.gezeitenfisch.com an unter Europa -Deutschland-Niedersachsen . Dort sind alle Angelstellen zbsp. Schillig , Hooksiel, Ölpier oder Alter Vorhafen Wilhelmshaven und die Flutmole ( Helgoland Kai ) aufgeführt .

Info's über das Wetter , die Windrichtung , Wassertemperatur und den Gezeiten (NW -HW findest du dort und an welchen Tagen sehr gute Bedingungen sind zum Fang von Fischen !

Auflandiger Wind ist immer am Besten an der Küste , Nordwestwind oder aus Ost . Ist für uns selber nicht so angenehm , aber der drückt das Wasser und die Fische in den Jadebusen in Küstennähe rein . Auch der Tag nach einem Sturm aus Norwest ist sehr gut zum Angeln auf Platte und Dorsch .

Du musst aber auch schön weit raus werfen, so um die 100 Meter und mehr , wenn du es kannst . Brandungsruten 4,20 m , Krallenblei 190 gr. mit einer Weitwurfmontage , Butthaken 3/0 für Dorsch und 1/0 -2/0 für die Platten . 

Kannst auch noch Bait Elastic's verwenden , um die Wattwürmer gut am Haken zu fixieren . Es geht auch noch mit einem zweiten ,verschiebbaren Haken auf der Mundschnur . Unten der 3/0 fest angeknotet und Oben auf der Mundschur , nur durch das Öhr gezogen ein 1/0 , dahinter ne kleine Perle mit Stopper. Der Haken wird denn einfach 2-3 mal um die Mundschnur gewickelt und zusätzlich Oben im aufgezogenen Wattwurm mit eingestochen . So hält das bei den Gewaltwürfen den Köder sehr gut am Vorfach .

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

@ maxthecat - danke fuer die informationen


----------



## Gazza2509

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin,
wie kommt mann an den Ölpier?

Gruß
Gary.


----------



## Justsu

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



Gazza2509 schrieb:


> Moin,
> wie kommt mann an den Ölpier?
> 
> Gruß
> Gary.



Moin Gary, 

Straße "Am tiefen Fahrwasser"

Auf die Brücken kommt man aber als Angler nicht drauf, falls Du das meinst...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Gazza2509

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Justsu,

Danke für die info. Ist aber echt schade dass mann nicht drauf auf den Pier kommt.

Gruß
Gary.


----------



## Steph75

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ich denke mal das auch " Frau " nicht auf den Pier darf


----------



## Mariachi

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ich war am Freitag in WHV'en, neben 2 kleinen Platten und Miniwittlingen kamen 2 43er Dorsche


----------



## Gazza2509

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin!
Ich war gestern Abend am Außenhafen Hooksiel von 22:00 bis 0:30 und habe leider nur Wittlinge (12 stk) gefangen und alle 15 bis 20 cm. habe extra auf Dorsch geangelt mit 6/0 haken und große Kalimari mit Muscheln cocktail Köder aber die Wittlinge haben es trotzdem genommen! War ne tolle abend bis die Köder alle war.
Gruß Gary.


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

moin.. 

die kleinen wittlinge schmecken auch gut,
auch wenn nicht so viel dran ist..

im ganzen gebraten (ohne kopf)
oder auch lecker in ner fischsuppe.


----------



## Hering13

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hast du an der Hafenausfahrt auf der Seite mit dem Gedenkstein oder der anderen Seite geangelt?|kopfkrat

 Gruß
 Hering13


----------



## Gazza2509

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Hering13,

Ja genau da. Das hat so viel Spaß gemacht auch wenn ich nichts mitgenommen habe! Ich werde auf jeden fall den Weg noch mal nach Hooksiel machen.

Gruß
Gary.


----------



## Gazza2509

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leute,

Kennt jemand vielleicht wo ich wattwurmer buddeln kann? Ich habe versucht nördlich vom hafen aber ohne erfolg. Danke im voraus.

Gruß
Gary.


----------



## Justsu

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Fahr' Richtung Wilhelmshaven und dann bei der Ersten Brücke parken. Rechts von der Brücke gab's zumindest früher immer ausreichend Wattis!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Gazza2509

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hi Justsu,

Danke für den tipp!

Gruß
Gary


----------



## Hering13

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ansonsten Horumersiel am Campingplatz/Kinderspielplatz.

 Da einfach ein bisschen raus (50...100m) 
 und buddeln.

 Gruß
 Hering13


----------



## Hering13

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ist es nicht verboten am Gedenkstein zu angeln???

 Gruß
 Hering13


----------



## Gazza2509

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin,

Direkt am Gedenkstein ist es verboten aber 2m links und rechts ist erlaubt. (laut schilder)

Gruß
Gary


----------



## Wollie

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hi zusammen, 

wir waren letzten Freitag zu zweit am ersten Ölpier nach dem Jade-Weser-Port. Zwei kleinere Platten, einen Wittling und zwei Aalmuttern konnten wir landen. Alles keine Giganten, aber es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. 
Bemerkenswert ist, dass bei den normalen Brandungsvorfächern immer nur der untere Haken genommen wurde. Der Obere bleib immer unbeachtet.


----------



## Gazza2509

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hi Wollie,

Was für köder hast du benutzt?

Gruß
Gary


----------



## Wollie

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

...also wir hatten Wattis, Seeringelwürmer und Fischfetzen (Makrele). Die Fischfetzen haben den Wittling gebracht. Ansonsten gab es darauf keine weiteren Bisse. 

Gruß Wollie


----------



## Gazza2509

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Wo holst du die Seeringelwürmer? Gibt es ne Laden vor ort? Ich wohne 2 std. weg von Hooksiel und google ist nicht so hilfreich!

Gruß
Gary


----------



## Gazza2509

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Wo holst du die Seeringelwürmer her? gibt es ein Laden vor ort? Ich wohne 2 Std. weg von Hooksiel und Google ist nicht so hilfreich!!

Gruß
Gary


----------



## Wollie

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Leider gibt es keinen Laden, der die so verkauft. Da hilft nur selber graben. Es gibt in Heiligen Hafen an der Ostsee einen Laden, der die auch verschickt, aber immer nur zum Wochenende und leider auch erst wieder ab dem 01.03. Ich habe heute Vormittag erst mit dem gesprochen. 
Ich habe zwar nur eine Stunde Anfahrt, aber ich plane zur Zeit dafür immer zwei Tage ein. Da die Würmer im Moment nicht so zahlreich unterwegs sind (..oder ich buddel an den falschen Stellen..) suche ich am Vortag zum angeln die Würmer und fahre nächsten Tag wieder hin und angel.


----------



## Gazza2509

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Der in heiligenhafen kenn ich, es gibt auch eine in Delmnhorst, ich denke es heisst Angel Spezi. da musst du mitwochs bestelen und freitags abholen. Nur ich arbeite Schicht und meine freie Tage liegen nicht immer am Wochenende. Wo buddelst du die Seeringelwürmer?

 Gruß Gary


----------



## Dirk.hunter

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Der in Delmenhorst hat aber meist auch nur welche von Oktober bis Dezember. Da läuft die Flunder in der Weser und er kann gut verkaufen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wollie

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Der Angelspezi in Delmenhorst bezieht seine auch aus Heiligen Hafen. Man kann auch jetzt welche bestellen, aber Mindestabnahme sind 200 Stk. von Wattis, bei Seeringelwürmern sind es 4 Packungen. Leider bekommt er sie auch immer nur zum Wochenende. 
Ringelwürmer grabe ich in WHV beim Ölpier


----------



## Wollie

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Oh, habe mich versehen. Das hat er mir letzte Woche geschickt: 

Hallo Wolfgang!
Ja, ist es. Allerdings haben wir Mindestbestellmengen beim Lieferanten. Wattwürmer 250Stk. Und Seeringler 4x100g. 1 Pck Ringler liegt bei 7,90€ und sind 100g. Menge je nach Größe.


----------



## Gazza2509

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Danke für die info's Guys, ich denke ich werde bald da hochfahren um alles vernünftig und in alle ruhe anzuschauen.

 Gruß
 Gary.


----------



## Dirk.hunter

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ok dann fällt nur die mindestbestellmenge von okt. bis dez. Weg weil genug Abnehmer da sind. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mariachi

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Bei Uwe Halm in Schortens kann mittlerweile auch Seeringler bestellt werden (hab ich gehört).


----------



## Wollie

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

...ich wusste nicht einmal, dass es in Schortens einen Angelshop gibt   
Bin meistens in Oldenburg, oder Delmenhorst


----------



## Wollie

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Geht die Tage noch einmal einer von euch irgendwo zwischen Hooksiel und WHV an die Küste? 

Gruß 
Wollie


----------



## Gazza2509

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin,

Ich will eigentlich Donnerstag abend da hoch fahren aber niedrigwasser ist um ca18:30 in Hooksiel und ich habe keine lust nach Würmer im dunkeln zu suchen!

Gruß Gary


----------



## Gazza2509

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

moin,
war gestern abend wieder in Hooksiel und wieder wittlinge ohne ende gefangen.

Gruß Gary


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

na, dann guten appetit !!


----------



## Wollie

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Wir hatten leider nur kleine Wittlinge. Wie groß waren deine und hast du noch etwas anderes gefangen? 

Gruß 
Wollie


----------



## Gazza2509

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hey Wollie,
wir auch nur kleine und nur Wittlinge (15-20 cm) aber die menge!! manchmal war das Köder nur gerade ins wasser und die haben gebissen. Wo hab ihr geangelt?

Gruß Gary.


----------



## Wollie

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hey Gary, 
wie waren zwischen Hooksiel und dem Jade-Weser-Port an den Öl-Pieren. An beiden mit dem gleich Ergebnis. Kleine Wittlinge, kleine Platten (..aber wenige..) und bisher 2 kleine Aalmuttern.
Heute Abend geht es aber erst einmal wieder auf Quappe in Oldenburg (Untere Hunte). 

Gruß
Wollie


----------



## Gazza2509

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin,
Ich habe mehrere Autos am ersten Öl Pier gesehen als wir los gefahren sind. Wir waren wieder am Außenhafen rechts vom Denkmal. Vielleicht nächstes mal versuchen wir unsere Glück am Öl Pier.
Gruß Gary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wollie

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

...wir dachten es uns genau anders herum. Nächstes Mal mal Richtung Denkmal.  
Schönes Wochenende euch allen. 

Gruß
Wollie


----------



## Gazza2509

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Ebenso[emoji106]
Gruß 
Gary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klaus.gemballa5

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Fahre im März nach bensersiel kennt jemand eine gute stelle im hafen oder Nähe gut angeln kann auf plattfische usw.würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wollie

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Kenne mich da in der Ecke leider nicht besonders aus, sorry. 

Gruß
Wollie


----------



## Justsu

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hallo Klaus,

das könnte schwierig werden...

Wenn es kein sehr gut gehütetes Geheimnis ist (wovon ich nicht ausgehe!) ist das Brandungsangeln an der gesamten Nordküste der ostfriesischen Halbinsel nicht sehr erfolgversprechend. Sämtliche bekannte Brandungsangelstellen liegen im Wilhelmshavener und im Emder Raum... Dazwischen ist das tiefe Wasser einfach zu weit entfernt und es ist maximal die Kinderstube vor Ort. Soweit die Theorie. Ich selbst habe aber auch nur die bekannten o.g. Stellen befischt und kann daher nicht aus eigener Erfahrung berichten. Wie immer geht auch hier probieren über studieren, all zu große Hoffnungen würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle aber nicht machen...

Von Bensersiel aus kannst Du mit der Fähre nach Langeoog übersetzen, dort sieht die Sache dann möglicherweise gänzlich anders aus. Wobei dort die bekannten Stellen auch an der Nordküste liegen, Du also auch nochmal auf der Insel eine relativ weite "Anreise" hättest...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Leude! 

Heute Hooksiel! 

NW 6 Uhr 52 Hw 13 Uhr 7 Wind ost ich würde sagen um 3 - 4 

3 Leude 6 Ruten 2 Butt! Nicht viel aber n Anfang! 

War wohl zu lange  Kalt, sodaß die Butts noch n bißchen träge sind! Denke die nächsten 14 Tage sind se dann voll da! 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Maxthecat

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Herman Hummerich !
Denn habe ich ja nichts verpasst :m . Ich wollte eigentlich auch erst Freitag oder Samstag los. Das Wasser der Nordsee hat ja nur 3 Grad , da wollen die Fische wohl noch nicht so recht |kopfkrat .

Wo habt ihr denn eure Wattwürmer gebuddelt , dort in Hooksiel zwischen den beiden Ölbrücken ? Ich war am Mittwoch mal zum antesten ca .1,5 Std . vor NW dort und konnte keine WW haufen finden . Diese Sandwürmer und Miesmuscheln gab es jede Menge , nur viel zu klein , dünn .

Gibt es dort keine WW mehr oder sitzen die bei dem kühlen Wetter so extrem Tief im Wattboden #c.
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gazza2509

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin!

 Ich fahre morgen los!
 das Problem mit die WW ist die machen eine art Winterschlaf wenn es zu kalt ist und sind tiefer im Watt und des wegen sind keine oder wenige Haufen. mal gucken ob ich was finde, einfach budeln und hoffen.

 Gruß

 Gary.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Männers! 

Wenn s euch noch hilft! Raffinerie- Brücke  Linke Seite oder in Hooksiel! 
Plant mehr Zeit zum Buddeln ein, ist im Moment sehr zäh welche zu stechen! 
Grabegabel einstechen und dann noch mal drauflehnen, daß man noch 5 bis 10 cm tiefer kommt als die volle Forkenlänge! 

Hundstrand Hooksiel soll auch gut sein aber da war ich noch nie!

Ausprobieren oder hat da jemand hier Erfahrungen???

FRohe Ostern HH


----------



## Wollie

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin zusammen, 
wir waren die letzte Zeit öfter los. 
Also Watties am Hundestrand geht, aber die sind eineinhalb bis zwei Forken tief. Besser hat es mit Kniepern funktioniert. Davon hatten wir reichlich. 
AM 18.03. einen Dorsch am Tage gefangen. 
Gestern war ich noch einmal mit meinem Bruder los. Zusammen hatten wir 7 Platten. 5 Schollen und zwei Flundern.

Habe da auch meine erst Doubletten gefangen.

Es lohnt sich also. 

Gruß
Wollie


----------



## Dirk.hunter

Petri!
Wie findet man denn knieper?
Gruß


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Petri,hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Wollie

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



Dirk.hunter schrieb:


> Petri!
> Wie findet man denn knieper?
> Gruß


Hi Dirk, 

genauso buddeln, wie nach Watties. 
Am bestens irgendwo Richtung Priel, wo viele Muscheln sind. Da hatte ich bisher am meisten gefunden. 

Gruß 
Wollie


----------



## Dirk.hunter

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



Wollie schrieb:


> Hi Dirk,
> 
> 
> 
> genauso buddeln, wie nach Watties.
> 
> Am bestens irgendwo Richtung Priel, wo viele Muscheln sind. Da hatte ich bisher am meisten gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Wollie





Alles klar !
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Gruß Dirk


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wollie

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

...gleich geht es los. Es nieselt nur noch gerade eben. 
Bisschen buddeln und dann wird aufgebaut

Gruß 
Wollie


----------



## Dirk.hunter

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



Wollie schrieb:


> ...gleich geht es los. Es nieselt nur noch gerade eben.
> Bisschen buddeln und dann wird aufgebaut
> 
> Gruß
> Wollie




Petri heil ! 
Und hau ordentlich was raus !
Wo gehts hin ?
Gruß Dirk 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maxthecat

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin !
Na ich denke er wird wieder bei Whv - Hooksiel zwischen den beiden Ölbrücken angeln und auch seine Wattwürmer dort buddeln #6.
Denn fang ordentlich was Wollie , Petri Heil !#h

Am Wochenende soll es ja hier Oben an der Nordsee schön werden mit 12 -17 Grad #6 . Ich werde da denn wohl Freitag und Samstag mal hin mit nem Kumpel und ein paar Plattfische oder auch ne Dorsch rausholen #:


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

ich werde auch bald irgendwo dort mein Glück auf Plattfisch versuchen! Petri zu den Fängen!


----------



## Wollie

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Fertig für heute. Fazit, zwei sehr gute Schollen und ein Plättchen von 7 oder 8 cm. Hatte sich Gott sei Dank nur am Wurm festgebissen und nicht am Haken. 

Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Abend.  

Gruß 
Wollie


----------



## Dirk.hunter

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin,
wir waren heute mit drei Mann und sechs Ruten von 12.30 bis 17.00 Uhr vor Ort.
Eine mini Platte und ansonsten komplett tote Hose! Nur die Krabben waren ordentlich aktiv.
 Gruß
Dirk 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin Dirk! 

Wo vor Ort?? Hooksiel WHV oder dazwischen???

Warte sehnsüchtig auf guten Ostwind gepaart mit Freizeit!

Greetz HH


----------



## Maxthecat

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin !
Ich war am Freitag mal kurz los zwischen den beiden Ölbrücken Hooksiel / Voslap , ich hatte nicht einen Biss gehabt . Ein Kollege war bei der NWO - Brücke und hat 2 St. über 35 cm Flundern gefangen !#6

Es ist wohl noch zu kalt mit 5 Grad Wassertemperatur und die Fische sind noch nicht so in Laune zu Fressen .#c Denke so ab 8 -12 Grad WT sieht die Sache wieder besser aus .


----------



## Dirk.hunter

Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> Moin Dirk!
> 
> Wo vor Ort?? Hooksiel WHV oder dazwischen???
> 
> Warte sehnsüchtig auf guten Ostwind gepaart mit Freizeit!
> 
> Greetz HH





Wir waren an der nwo Brücke.
Die Krabben haben aber echt keine 5min gebraucht um die Würmer vom Haken zu holen und es war nicht die kleinste Welle auf dem Wasser.
Gruß 

Dirk 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza2509

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin,

Ich fahr morgen wieder nach Hooksiel oder vlt. Wilhelmshafen.
Lohnt es sich auf Hering zu angeln oder gibt es die da nicht?

Gruß 

Gary


----------



## Maxthecat

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin !
Direkt hinterm Deich wird es wohl mit Hering nicht so klappen . Die halten sich ja zum Ablaichen eher im Hafen an den Spundwänden auf . Wenn überhaupt würde ich es im Hooksieler Hafen an den Kaimauern versuchen , ob da der Hering ist .

Auch im Banter See in Wilhelmshaven und im Hafengebiet Bonte Kai nähe KW-Brücke  wurden Heringe gefangen , das sind aber alles Vereinsgewässer vom SFV - Wilhelmshaven . Eine Gastkarte kostet Tag 10 € und 3 Tage 20 € .
Schaust auf der HP wo du die erhalten kannst ,falls du es dort mal versuchen möchtest .

Ansonsten sollen auch wohl schon gute Flundern gefangen worden sein #6 .
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gazza2509

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



Maxthecat schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Direkt hinterm Deich wird es wohl mit Hering nicht so klappen . Die halten sich ja zum Ablaichen eher im Hafen an den Spundwänden auf . Wenn überhaupt würde ich es im Hooksieler Hafen an den Kaimauern versuchen , ob da der Hering ist .
> 
> 
> 
> Auch im Banter See in Wilhelmshaven und im Hafengebiet Bonte Kai nähe KW-Brücke  wurden Heringe gefangen , das sind aber alles Vereinsgewässer vom SFV - Wilhelmshaven . Eine Gastkarte kostet Tag 10 € und 3 Tage 20 € .
> 
> Schaust auf der HP wo du die erhalten kannst ,falls du es dort mal versuchen möchtest .
> 
> 
> 
> Ansonsten sollen auch wohl schon gute Flundern gefangen worden sein #6 .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dieter





Danke für die Infos Dieter

Gruß 

Gary


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk.hunter

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin,
gibt es aktuelle fangberichte?

Gruß Dirk 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maxthecat

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin !
Also ein Vereinskamerad und ich waren noch nicht wieder los an die Küste . Krabben werden wohl wieder sehr Aktiv sein !#q das war letzten Monat schon so das die ständig die Würmer geklaut haben.

Das Buddel von Wattwurm und auch den Seeringelwürmer ging aber gut dort in Hooksiel zwischen den beiden Ölbrücken !


----------



## Hänsel u. Grundel

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin zusammen, bin in der nächsten Woche in Hooksiel zum Urlaub. Kann mir einer sagen, ob man im Hooksieler Tief angeln darf und wenn ja, wie stark die Strömung dort ist? Im Internet finde ich nichts genaues...

 Danke schonmal für die Antworten...


----------



## Maxthecat

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Moin !
Ja , darfst Du brauchst aber eine Gastkarte vom AV-Jever ,denn könntest auch im Crildumer Tief usw. Angel . Noch eine Möglichkeit wäre das Hooksmeer , da gibt es in der Touristik Info in Hooksiel Wochenkarten für 8 € . Die Jahreskarte bzw. Saisonkarte für 30 € brauchst  ja nicht .  Wangerland Touristik GmbH Hooksiel - Hohe Weg - 26434 Hooksiel
Da bekommst die Gastkarte auch vom AV-Jever . Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen !


Kannst auch mal im PLZ 2 Thread schauen unter Harle Thread die dürftest und alle anderen Tiefs auch befischen mit der Gastkarte vom AV-Jever . Hier findest die Infos dazu : https://www.angelverein-jever.de/
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Bassey

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Jetzt muss ich mal fragen. Bin gerade bei Harlesiel im Urlaub und würde gerne bei Wilhelmshaven oder Hooksiel die alten Brandungsruten benutzen. Habe keine Ahnung von der Fischerei auf Platte etc, nur mit Glück vor 3 Jahren in Dänemark einiges gefangen. Hat jemand dieser Tage mal Zeit und würde mich an die Hand nehmen? Habe auch normale Grundausrüstung dabei und ne Spinnrute von 5 bis 55g. Wäre super, wenn sich jemand melden würde.

Grüße

Bassey

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bassey

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Naja, dann fahre ich morgen einfach mal zum Angelladen und hoffe, dass mir da evtl geholfen werden kann. 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Justsu

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Hi Bassey,

was willst Du denn wissen? Ist zwar schon einige Jahre her, dass ich in der Region in der Brandung gefischt habe, kann Dir aber evtl. trotzdem einige Tipps geben. Nur Zeit habe ich leider keine, um Dich zu begleiten und ich dachte, es ginge Dir darum, deswegen habe ich nicht geantwortet...

Beste Grüße,
Justsu


----------



## Bassey

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



Justsu schrieb:


> Hi Bassey,
> 
> was willst Du denn wissen? Ist zwar schon einige Jahre her, dass ich in der Region in der Brandung gefischt habe, kann Dir aber evtl. trotzdem einige Tipps geben. Nur Zeit habe ich leider keine, um Dich zu begleiten und ich dachte, es ginge Dir darum, deswegen habe ich nicht geantwortet...
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Justsu


Danke für deine Antwort. Ich werde heute mal an die Mole beim Aquarium gehen. Wattwürmer habe ich nur wenige mit der Schippe bekommen, wollte gleich noch in den Fischladen und mal schauen was die noch brauchbares an ködern haben für die Mundschnüre. 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Justsu

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*

Dann berichte doch mal im Anschluss, wie es gelaufen ist. 

Wo warst Du denn Wattwürmer buddeln? Früher ging das immer recht gut an der Raffineriebrücke (die erste Brücke hinter dem JadeWeser Port Richtung Hooksiel). Die Gegend um die Brücke ist (war) im Übrigen als Angelplatz ebenfalls nicht schlecht.

Mit Schippe ist allerdings schwierig, ne Forke ist da wesentlich effektiver... bei den aktuellen Wassertemperaturen wirst Du wohl wegen der Krabbenaktivität auch ne ganze Menge Würmer brauchen. Wesentlich länger als 10 min. werden die Würmer wohl nicht am Haken bleiben. 

Mit Alternativködern wie Granat, Hering, Tauwurm, Muschel etc. habe ich persönlich keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht... aber vielleicht hast Du ja Glück! Ich drück' die Daumen! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## simplex321

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



Bassey schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort. Ich werde heute mal an die Mole beim Aquarium gehen. Wattwürmer habe ich nur wenige mit der Schippe bekommen, wollte gleich noch in den Fischladen und mal schauen was die noch brauchbares an ködern haben für die Mundschnüre.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk






Moin |wavey:,


was ist denn jetzt aus deinem Angeltörn geworden? ;+


Gruß


----------



## Bassey

*AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*



simplex321 schrieb:


> Moin |wavey:,
> 
> 
> was ist denn jetzt aus deinem Angeltörn geworden? ;+
> 
> 
> Gruß


Leider ohne Biss geblieben. Aber ich möchte jetzt ab und an mal ans Meer. Sind ja nur 2 Stunden Fahrt von hier. Zum jagen fahre ich oft weiter ^^

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herman Hummerich

Moin Leude! 

Nw ca 5Uhr 30 Hw ca 11uhr 30! leichter wind aus nordost 2-3 das heißt Hooksiel! 

Naja so spannend  wars wohl nicht  5 Bisse und 2 Flundern, aber der Anfandg der saison ist gemacht, und kein Schneider!!!  
Greetz HH


----------



## Hering 58

Petri zu den Flundern.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

Moin Leude! 

Gestern Krabben schieben gewesen! 
1.5 h  zu zweit  6,6 kg gesiebte Ware! 

Absoluter PB! Geilo! 

Biss die Tage


----------



## Hering13

War heute am Helgoland Kai, war mit Beginn der Flut schon ziemlich voll. Überwiegend Russen die selbst die kleinsten Wittlinge mitgenommen haben. Viele Wittlinge, bissen im 5-Minuten Rytmus. Zwischen 10 und 25cm. Zu 90% 10...15cm. Habe 5 Platte mitgenommen. 
Gruß
Hering 13


----------



## Herman Hummerich

Moin Leude!

Ja Novemberwetter schreckt manche ja ab, aber man sollte sich einfach überwinden!

Gestern  NW14 Uhr 20 Hw  20uhr 30 Wind 2-3 aus Ost nordost!

Um 15 uhr so langsam Richtung NWO Brücke aufgemacht! Jo und nicht entäuscht worden!

Über 30 Fische davon 24 Maßig!
Der Größte Wittling hatte 34 cm! Klieschen waren auch 5 dabei!
Insgesammt n Spitzentag wobei es gegen Ende etwas schleppender lief!

Naja würde mich auch mal wieder über n fangbericht von anderen freuen! 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Hering13

Moin moin. War gestern mal wieder am Helgoland Kai. Sehr voll, jede Laterne war schon besetzt. 12:00 ...17:00 Uhr. 4 gute Klieschen. Alle auf Wattwurm. Wünsche alle einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und eine schöne Zeit am Wasser. Petri.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri.Auch ich wünsche allen ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2019.


----------



## Hering13

Sonntag Abend am Helgoland-Kai. 18:00 ... 21:00 Uhr

2 kleine Klieschen auf Wattwurm. Bisse waren nicht so dolle. Bin dann auch schnell wieder heim, wurde ganz schön kalt als die Sonne  weg war .

Wenig los, hatte eigendlich mit mehr Leuten gerechnet.

Petri


----------



## Herman Hummerich

Und Männer war schon einer los??? 
Sind die Butts schon wieder anner Kante??? 

Es muss ja bald mal wieder Losgehen und ich hoffe auf Ostwind 4-5:

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Forellendani2019

Maxthecat schrieb:


> *AW: Nordsee Wilhelmshaven - Hooksiel*
> 
> Moin !
> Direkt hinterm Deich wird es wohl mit Hering nicht so klappen . Die halten sich ja zum Ablaichen eher im Hafen an den Spundwänden auf . Wenn überhaupt würde ich es im Hooksieler Hafen an den Kaimauern versuchen , ob da der Hering ist .
> 
> Auch im Banter See in Wilhelmshaven und im Hafengebiet Bonte Kai nähe KW-Brücke  wurden Heringe gefangen , das sind aber alles Vereinsgewässer vom SFV - Wilhelmshaven . Eine Gastkarte kostet Tag 10 € und 3 Tage 20 € .
> Schaust auf der HP wo du die erhalten kannst ,falls du es dort mal versuchen möchtest .
> 
> Ansonsten sollen auch wohl schon gute Flundern gefangen worden sein #6 .
> Gruß
> Dieter





Darf man eigentlich am Hafen in Hooksiel angeln?
Also rechts und links von der Gedenkstätte?


----------



## Herman Hummerich

Moin Leude! 

Granatschieben geht auch wieder los
in 2,5 Stunden ca 3 kg gesiebte Ware.
Toller leckerer Auftackt der Saison.

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Herman Hummerich

Moin Leude! 

Ostwind um 4- 5! Ich würde sagen war gutes Hooksielwetter.
Fazit 9 Butt der Grösste 35. 

Guter Saisonstart--)))

So und jetzt ab inne Küche

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Hering13

Hallo HH,

war vorletzte Woche auch zwischen JWP und erster ÖL-Pier angeln, leider nur Krabbenfraß.
Wo hast du denn die schönen Klieschen gefangen? Außenhafen Hooksiel links oder rechts?

Petri
Hering 13


----------



## Herman Hummerich

Moin Hering 13! 
Hooksiel am Strand. Ich sitz lieber auf Sand als auf Beton. Und keine Angst das es zu flach für die Flundern ist, die beißen in 30 cm tiefen Wasser. Ich geh immer aufs Watt bis kurz vor die Wasserline und dann mit dem Wasser zurück zum Strand. Ist nicht jedermanns Sache, aber funktioniert! und ist einfach lecker---)))))


----------



## Hering13

Moin HH,

mache ich eigentlich auch immer so wenn ich mal zwischen JWP und Ölpier angeln gehe. Allerdings wie gesagt, haben die Krabben letztens ( vor ca. 2 Wochen) max 5 Minuten gebraucht um um die Haken leer zu fressen. 
Werde es dann wohl auch mal am Strand Hooksiel veruchen, wenn ich nächste mal an der Küste bin.
Den 30cm kann ich nur zustimmen. Es ging in der Vergangenheit auch immer sehr früh los bei auflaufenden Wasser. 

Gruß
Hering13


----------



## Wollie

Moin zusammen, 

am Wochenende wird das Brandungsgeschirr endlich mal wieder klar gemacht. Ende Oktober geht es los. 
Bin mal gespannt, ob die Krabben dann immer noch so aktiv sind. 

Ich hätte mal zwei Frage zum Krabbenschieben: 
Wo geht man am besten hin, um das mal in Ruhe zu probieren? 
Und wie siebt man die aus, um die Kleinen möglichst schonend wieder ins Wasser zubekommen? 

Danke schon einmal. 

Gruß 
Wollie


----------



## Wollie

Ich noch mal,   

wie sieht es eigentlich mit anderen Stellen dort oben aus? 
Die Öl-Piere beim JWP sind oft genannt, Hooksiel (obwohl ich das eher von Würmer buddeln kenne) und natürlich die allseits bekannt NWO-Brücke. 
Den Helgoland-Kai kenne ich nur im "tiefsten" Winter zum Dorschangeln. 

Was mich ein bisschen wundert ist, das nie von der Strecke Uniper Kraftwerk Richtung JWP gesprochen wird. 
Kommt man da nicht hin, oder hat dort bisher niemand erfolgreich angeln können? 

Nichts gegen die oben genannten Stellen, wenn ich mich aus Oldenburg auf den Weg mache, fahre ich sie ja auch immer wieder an, aber ich würde auch gerne mal wieder ein zwei neue Stellen testen. 

Gleich die nächste Frage hinterher: 
Hat von euch schon mal jemand auf Baltrum geangelt? 
Da geht es nächstes Jahr im April für eine Woche zum entspannen hin. 


Gruß 
Wollie


----------



## Justsu

Also ich habe die Strecke zwischen Maadesiel und JWP vor vielen, vielen Jahren (lange vor dem JWP) ein paar mal erfolglos befischt... und bin dann wieder zurück an die Strecke JWP (damals Geniusstrand) - Hooksiel... da lief's einfach besser... Warum? Kann ich Dir nicht sagen! Ein weiterer Grund, warum dort kaum/nicht geangelt wird, könnte noch sein, dass der Grund dort relativ steinig ist und eine dementsprechende Hängergefahr herrscht.

Zu Baltrum kann ich Dir nichts konkretes sagen, ich weiss nur, dass dort vor einigen Jahren gut Wolfsbarsch von den Buhnen aus gefangen wurde, aber ob das heutzutage immer noch so ist?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## hans albers

moin,
ich war letzes jahr zwar nicht auf baltrum,
allerdings auf spiekeroog.

wolfsbarsch von den buhnen ist nen versuch wert,
allerdings müssen die gegebenheiten auch passen:
einläufe, etwas welle, strukturen am boden.
ich habe keinen einzigen anfasser gehabt.

platte ging dort aber ganz gut..
mit ner 3, 30 m tele auf wattwurm (selbst gegraben)


ein- zwei austern hab ich auch mitgenommen.


----------



## Wollie

Danke euch. 
Spinnrute werde ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. 
Das Brandungsgeschirr wird aber wohl eher zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

Wollie schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> am Wochenende wird das Brandungsgeschirr endlich mal wieder klar gemacht. Ende Oktober geht es los.
> Bin mal gespannt, ob die Krabben dann immer noch so aktiv sind.
> 
> Ich hätte mal zwei Frage zum Krabbenschieben:
> Wo geht man am besten hin, um das mal in Ruhe zu probieren?
> Und wie siebt man die aus, um die Kleinen möglichst schonend wieder ins Wasser zubekommen?
> 
> Danke schon einmal.
> 
> Gruß
> Wollie


Moin Wollie!

Hingehen kannst du Raffineriebrücke linke Seite. Eckwarderhörne , Hooksiel. und eigentlich überall wo du festes Sandwatt unter den Füssen hast.  Zum Aussieben haben wir das Glück gehabt n alten Siebboden vom Kutter zu bekommen. Hatte erst was selbstgebaut war aber nicht so maßhaltig.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

Wollie schrieb:


> Ich noch mal,
> 
> wie sieht es eigentlich mit anderen Stellen dort oben aus?
> Die Öl-Piere beim JWP sind oft genannt, Hooksiel (obwohl ich das eher von Würmer buddeln kenne) und natürlich die allseits bekannt NWO-Brücke.
> Den Helgoland-Kai kenne ich nur im "tiefsten" Winter zum Dorschangeln.
> 
> Was mich ein bisschen wundert ist, das nie von der Strecke Uniper Kraftwerk Richtung JWP gesprochen wird.
> Kommt man da nicht hin, oder hat dort bisher niemand erfolgreich angeln können?
> 
> Nichts gegen die oben genannten Stellen, wenn ich mich aus Oldenburg auf den Weg mache, fahre ich sie ja auch immer wieder an, aber ich würde auch gerne mal wieder ein zwei neue Stellen testen.
> 
> Gleich die nächste Frage hinterher:
> Hat von euch schon mal jemand auf Baltrum geangelt?
> Da geht es nächstes Jahr im April für eine Woche zum entspannen hin.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Wollie


Und nochmal ich! 
Ja Baltrum war ich schon2 mal. 
Allerdings im Namen des Wolfsbarsches unterwegs und auch nebenbei ein wenig in der Brandung gefischt aber ohne Erfolg.  War auch Ende August Anfang September. Würmer kriegst du da, wenn du dir n Grabegabel einpackst unter 
53.725222, 7.362263. und denn man Petri geil

HH


----------



## Wollie

Moin Herman, 

danke erst einmal für die Tipps. 
Eckwarderhörne habe ich vorletztes Jahr das letzte Mal probiert. Wir haben nur Kleinkram gefangen. 
An der Raffineriebrücke bin ich bis jetzt meistens gewesen und habe auch meistens gut gefangen. 
Ich werde berichten, wenn wir da gewesen sind. 

Baltrum - ja, bin sehr gespannt. Bis April ist aber ja noch ein bisschen Zeit.  

Wollie


----------



## SiggiSorglos

Nach langer langer langer Abwesenheit mal wieder hier. 

@ Wolli. 

April musst du auf die Wölfe richtig glück haben. Dann muss der Winter richtig mild sein. Ich war vor ein paar Jahren in Norderney in der letzten Aprilwoche. Da war es definitiv zu früh. 
Ich würde die prio auf Platte legen und vielleicht nebenbei spinnfischen. 

@HH
Hey Herman. Gerade deine Nachricht von 2015 gelesen. Schon echt lange her. 
Was macht dein Projekt Knock? Vielleicht schwingen wir irgendwann die Titan wieder zusammen.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

Moin Siggi!

Hab ja schon gedacht du wärest in den Untiefen irgendeines Sees versackt. 

Knock war ich lange nicht viel umme Ohren, aber das kennste ja. 
Gehst diese Saison noch anne Küste?? 
Wittlinge sind schon da Stückzahlen sehr gut, aber mickrig.
So nun mein Granatfangbericht vom We.

Eckwarderhörne 1,5 Stunden geschoben 3 Kg gesiebte Ware. Sehr viele Große dabei, die die man aus der Tüte am ersten puhlt.

Samstag gehts noch mal in Granat und dann ist das wohl durch. 
So Leude reingehauen. 
Und Siggi sach Bescheid wenn du anner Küste bist vielleicht stoß ich dazu


----------



## SiggiSorglos

So heute an den Oelbrucken gewesen. 
Drei Wittling in guter Größe und eine Scheibe. 
Aber viele Fehlbisse von Platten. Entweder Mundschnur zu kurz oderHaken zu groß. 
Krebse gibt's auch noch aber recht viele ohne Scheren. Mal etwas gefunden wie man sich die Krebse vom Hals halten kann. Mit einer Rute getestet und für gut befunden. Sind aber noch weitere Tests notwendig. Danach dann dazu mehr Infos.


----------



## Hering13

Ort: Hooksiel Strand
Datum: 4.11.
Zeit: 11:45 - 17:00
Köder: WW
Fang: 6 Platte 20 - 32 cm. ( Die Kleine schwimmt wieder. Zum Glück vorne gehakt. 1/0 - er Haken.)
Fazit: Schöner Tag bei gutem Wetter. 3 Bisse am Anfang als das Wasser gerade anfing auf zu laufen und die 3 Anderen so gegen 16:00 Uhr. Danke für den Tipp. War am Ende richtig schön am Strand mit der Sonne im Rücken.


----------



## SiggiSorglos

Top Ergebnis. 
Da haste dir ein Gutes Wetterfenster ausgesucht zwischen dem ganzen Schmuddelwetter. 
Die Strömung hat in dem Abschnitt sehr nachgelassen oder meine ich das nur?
War schon lange ich mehr da. Früher brauchte ich dort Krallen bei auflaufendem Wasser. Letzte Woche haben 200g Sechskant gereicht.


----------



## Hering13

Moin, angle in der Gegend eigentlich immer wesentlich feiner.  
Alte Teleskop-Spinnruten / Grundruten. 2,70...3,20, Wurfgewicht max. 60g. Einfach selbstgegossene Gewichte so um die 30..50g. . Hakengröße etwas größer 1/0 ...2/0 damit die Platten hoffentlich nicht so tief schlucken. ( Und selbst die findet man oft nicht wieder. ). 
Petri


----------



## Wollie

Petri, das klingt doch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Hering13

Heute Helgoland Kai. 15:00 - 20:00 Uhr. 1 Kliesche ( 30 cm ) und viele Wittlinge allerdings sehr klein. Max 20 cm. Durften alle wieder schwimmen. Lohnt nicht wirklich.


----------



## Hering 58

Hering13 schrieb:


> Heute Helgoland Kai. 15:00 - 20:00 Uhr. 1 Kliesche ( 30 cm ) und viele Wittlinge allerdings sehr klein. Max 20 cm. Durften alle wieder schwimmen. Lohnt nicht wirklich.


Petri zur Kliesche.


----------



## SiggiSorglos

Da kann man sich die letzten Jahre nicht durchangeln. Aber wenigstens hast ha eine schöne Scheibe. 

Petri


----------



## Herman Hummerich

Frohes Neues. 

Keiner mehr aktiv gewesen die Tage???


----------



## Hering13

War heute nochmal am Helgoland-Kai. 11:45 ... 16:00. 0..2°C, Kliesche, knapp unter 30. Köder WW. Biss kam ziemlich am Anfang. Danach tote Hose bei mir. Wünsche Allen ein schönes und erfolgreiches 2020.  und viele schöne Stunden am Wasser.


----------



## Hering13

ist falsch . Sollte eigentlich der Eisangler rein.


----------



## SiggiSorglos

Hering13 schrieb:


> War heute nochmal am Helgoland-Kai. 11:45 ... 16:00. 0..2°C, Kliesche, knapp unter 30. Köder WW. Biss kam ziemlich am Anfang. Danach tote Hose bei mir. Wünsche Allen ein schönes und erfolgreiches 2020.  und viele schöne Stunden am Wasser.


Die letzte Zeit kamen die meisten Bisse bei Ablaufenden Wasser. Und nur Wattwurm ist gerade Nix. Kombiköder sind angesagt


----------



## Hering13

War gestern mal wieder am Helgoland. Sonne pur. Viele Gäste der Hafenrundfahrt. Und ein Baggerschiff was alles durcheinander macht. Totale ... .
Kein Biss. War davor schon mal am letzten Samstag da. 1 Kliesche und ein kleiner Aal ca. 50 der sich selbst mit dem Vorfach erwürgt hat. Petri. Ich glaube zur Zeit lohnt es sich nicht wirklich, da das Baggerschiff alles aufwühlt und den Untergrund vor der Kaimauer zerstört.


----------



## Hering13

Heute mal wieder Helgolandkai. Voll mit osteuropäischen Anglern. Teilweise mit 4 Angeln und bis zu 5 Haken. Nehmen alles mit ohne abzuschlagen und zu töten. Viele Wittlinge zwischen 15...25 cm. Werde dann wohl in der Wittlingszeit dort nicht mehr hin gehen.


----------



## hans albers




----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Hering13 schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder Helgolandkai. Voll mit osteuropäischen Anglern. Teilweise mit 4 Angeln und bis zu 5 Haken. Nehmen alles mit ohne abzuschlagen und zu töten. Viele Wittlinge zwischen 15...25 cm. Werde dann wohl in der Wittlingszeit dort nicht mehr hin gehen.


Warum kommt da nicht mal die Aufsicht vorbei?


----------



## Rheinspezie

Weil sie keiner ruft ?

Welche Bestimmungen sind denn einzuhalten bzgl. Gerät und Fische ?

Gibt es Mindestmaße?

R.S.


----------



## Hering13

*Landesverordnung über die Ausübung der Fischerei in den Küstengewässern (Küstenfischereiordnung - KüFO)*
vom 11.11.2008          -        GVOBl. 2008, S. 640
Laut dieser Verordnung liegt das Mindestmaß für Wittlinge in der Nordsee Niedersachsen bei 27cm.


----------



## Keinen Nerv

Dieses gilt für S-H.


----------



## Hering13

Hast recht, gilt nur für S-H. Niedersachsen hat hier keine Beschränkung.

Ist trotzdem traurig wenn man sieht, was da alles ersticken muss, wenn es noch lebend in die Plastiktüte geschissen wird.


----------



## moep

Hallo, 

wie läuft es aktuell sind die Wittlinge endlich weniger geworden?


----------



## Hering13

War heute noch einmal in Hooksiel.  4 Klieschen, wovon 3 mit nach Hause kommen durften. Kein Wittling. Wie es am Helgolandkai aussah kann ich leider nicht sagen. Wünsche allen ein gutes und gesundes 2021. Petri.


----------



## Hering13

Samstag war ich nochmal am Helgolandkai. 3 Klieschen, gute Größe und 1 Wittling ca. 15 cm . Alles auf Wattwurm. Angefangen ca. 1 1/2 Std. nach Flutbeginn bis ca. 1 Std. vor Höchststand.


----------



## Hering13

Gestern nochmal am Helgolandkai. 1 Flunder, 1 Kliesche. Startete mit auflaufender Flut. Ca. 30cm gut im Fleisch. Beide Bisse so ca. 2Std. nach Beginn der auflaufenden Flut. Geringer Abfraß durch Krebse. Alles auf Wattwurm. Petri.


----------

